# The Moderator Election and "Safe Space" Smacktalking and Smear Campaign Thread



## AWP (Jun 25, 2016)

Here's your official smacktalking/ campaign thread. No "fuck you" or serious personal attacks and the other usual rules apply like no pr0n. Outlandish and unproven claims are possible, smear campaigns are G2G, and wild, impossible promises can be made.

Also, Nickleback sucks harder than your mom.


----------



## Jael (Jun 25, 2016)

@AKkeith : Watches twilight reruns each year.

@Deathy McDeath : On the weekends rocks a flock of seagull haircut.

@Florida173 : Hates steak.

@Marauder06 : Spoils game of thrones.

@Marine0311 : Curls in the squat rack.

@metalmom : Talks on cellphone during movies.

@moobob : Who?

@pardus : Drinks wine coolers.

@Ranger Psych : Set his woobie on fire.

@Red Flag 1 : Plays dungeons and dragons on a separate forum.

@The Hate Ape : Hates bacon.

@Totentanz : Buys pardus wine coolers.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Damn, went down the list of names, and just shook my head in disbelief. :wall:


lol, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2016)

Hmmm....I spy some Marines on the list...Fellow Marines MUST answer the Bat Signal -


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2016)

OK folks, it's time to make ShadowSpear grate* again.

No more will you have to toil under the lash of oppressive non-American mods.  I will build a wall along ShadowSpear's southern border, and I will make @pardus pay for it.  I will strengthen ShadowSpear's military (well, at least the Military Forum) so that "no one will mess with us."  If elected, I will be the greatest "jobs mod" ShadowSpear has ever had.  I will get rid of ShadowSpear's gun-free zones.  And I will force Nabisco to once again make Oreos in the United States.

A vote for me is a vote for 'Murica.  A vote for anyone else is a vote against 'Murica.

...'Murica.






*that's right, "grate"


----------



## metalmom (Jun 25, 2016)

Heya Jael

Not going to go throw myself at the other runners yet. Saving that. Was just wondering if you REALLY had any good lines to throw out or are you saving them for later.

Just before I start smack talking I have a vow.

I pledge to be the best-sorry, one of the best with teaching and it will be a learning curve. I also pledge-though I think I am a very nice person still can get tough when needed. Lastly, I pledge NOT to build a wall around Shadowspear and have other people pay for it. Haha Jael-you just got trumped.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 25, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> OK folks, it's time to make ShadowSpear grate* again.
> 
> No more will you have to toil under the lash of oppressive non-American mods.  I will build a wall along ShadowSpear's southern border, and I will make @pardus pay for it.  I will strengthen ShadowSpear's military (well, at least the Military Forum) so that "no one will mess with us."  If elected, I will be the greatest "jobs mod" ShadowSpear has ever had.  I will get rid of ShadowSpear's gun-free zones.  And I will force Nabisco to once again make Oreos in the United States.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me. We typed about the wall at the same time. Can we get into cahoots until we get rid of most


----------



## Jael (Jun 25, 2016)

Eywitness footage of metalmom!! SHOCKING!!!


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 25, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> OK folks, it's time to make ShadowSpear grate* again.
> 
> No more will you have to toil under the lash of oppressive non-American mods.  I will build a wall along ShadowSpear's southern border, and I will make @pardus pay for it.  I will strengthen ShadowSpear's military (well, at least the Military Forum) so that "no one will mess with us."  If elected, I will be the greatest "jobs mod" ShadowSpear has ever had.  I will get rid of ShadowSpear's gun-free zones.  And I will force Nabisco to once again make Oreos in the United States.
> 
> ...


@Marauder06: You know words.  You have the best words.  This is swaying me right out of the gate.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 25, 2016)

OK Baby boy we are on. check it.


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2016)

@Ooh-Rah let's not post the bloody results. They are blocked to those who haven't voted for a reason.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 25, 2016)

@Marauder06 - you're right, such blatant appropriation of style does grate on my ears. (BAM! USED IT IN A SENTENCE AND AS A BURN!)


----------



## metalmom (Jun 25, 2016)

So got 1 vote-but 7 days is a hell of a long time to sway you my way. For DocIllinois-I use big words as well.

Flagitation
Bablatrice
Chaterestre=means a woman thats talkative. If Mara knows his words let him use these 3 in one sentence.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 25, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> OK folks, it's time to make ShadowSpear grate* again.
> 
> No more will you have to toil under the lash of oppressive non-American mods.  I will build a wall along ShadowSpear's southern border, and I will make @pardus pay for it.  I will strengthen ShadowSpear's military (well, at least the Military Forum) so that "no one will mess with us."  If elected, I will be the greatest "jobs mod" ShadowSpear has ever had.  I will get rid of ShadowSpear's gun-free zones.  And I will force Nabisco to once again make Oreos in the United States.
> 
> ...


C'mon gramps, you already gave up the post.  You threw up your head, yelled "I QUIT!!", and proved that you can't hack it.  You're the Donald Blythe of the forum - stick to education, 'cuz you've got no penchant for power.







Check it out: it takes a rough hand to get control of the -Spear.  Thick, powerful hands to grasp the mighty shaft, with delicate and loving fingers to stroke it ever-so-tenderly.  The shaft is thick, yet supple, and you never want to point it towards your face.  Bad things always happen when you do that.  You kept the Spear pointed at your face for too long, and look at the mess you made! 

What this board needs is balance, a plurality of ideas.  The mod staff needs another sane, liberal voice amongst the chittering hordes of moderators.  Just like the light side needs the dark side, Rocky needs Apollo, and Stevie Wonder needs Paul McArtney, so too does the mod staff need another liberal voice to balance out the opposing forces.  As it stands, I am the only True Liberal(TM) in this campaign, as @TLDR20 will attest.

What I promise:
*The return of Motivation Mondays!
*The indentured servitude of @Freefalling to ensure that Monday threads are posted!
*Interesting thinkpieces, succinctly quoted and summarized, that you probably won't read anyway
*Not only will I get rid of Shadowspear's gun free zones, but I will make the forum a GUN-REQUIRED ZONE.  *How many other candidates can promise that?*
*I will ban on sight: Airsofters, gear queers, console jockeys, posers @Marauder06 and any dipshit douchebag that dare make their way into this safe space

A vote for @Deathy McDeath is a vote for progress, and a vote for the future.  It's not a vote that says "Yes we can!", it's a vote that says *"HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS!!"*


----------



## Muppet (Jun 25, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> OK folks, it's time to make ShadowSpear grate* again.
> 
> No more will you have to toil under the lash of oppressive non-American mods.  I will build a wall along ShadowSpear's southern border, and I will make @pardus pay for it.  I will strengthen ShadowSpear's military (well, at least the Military Forum) so that "no one will mess with us."  If elected, I will be the greatest "jobs mod" ShadowSpear has ever had.  I will get rid of ShadowSpear's gun-free zones.  And I will force Nabisco to once again make Oreos in the United States.
> 
> ...



You had me an Oreo...

M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2016)

Muppet said:


> You had me an Oreo...
> 
> M.



Good.  Just make sure to keep it away from... whatever it is that hippie Ivy League liberal Deathy kid is doing over there in the corner.  




Deathy McDeath said:


> Check it out: it takes a rough hand to get control of the -Spear.  Thick, powerful hands to grasp the mighty shaft, with delicate and loving fingers to stroke it ever-so-tenderly.  The shaft is thick, yet supple, and you never want to point it towards your face.  Bad things always happen when you do that.  You kept the Spear pointed at your face for too long, and look at the mess you made!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> The mod staff needs another sane, liberal voice amongst the chittering hordes of moderators. Just like the light side needs the dark side, Rocky needs Apollo, and Stevie Wonder needs Paul McArtney, so too does the mod staff need another liberal voice to balance out the opposing forces. As it stands, I am the only True Liberal(TM) in this campaign, as @TLDR20 will attest.



Semper Fi and all that jazz, but the thought of you and @TLDR20 paired together with Mod power frightens me as much as a Trump/Cheney ticket does you!



Deathy McDeath said:


> *I will ban on sight: Airsofters, gear queers, console jockeys, posers @Marauder06 and any dipshit douchebag that dare make their way into this safe space


On the other hand, if you can pull "this" off...it might just be worth the price of admission!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 25, 2016)

2 Moderators, 1 cup......


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

You ain't got a hair on your ass, you wont do it. Wont do it hell, hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 25, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> As it stands, I am the only True Liberal(TM) in this campaign, as @TLDR20 will attest.



I knew it. The gestation is complete and any moment now an offspring will burst out of his chest. I say we take off and nuke him from orbit; it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 25, 2016)

Oreos suck btw. The cookies you eat really distinguish a person.
I am all for chocolate chip and and am not for oatmeal cookies with raisins sucks too. Pretty sure Deathy is eating tofu cookies.


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2016)

So no one's attempted to buy my vote?

Snooze you lose. I are disappoint.

@Deathy McDeath's post is the new standard. Step it up, folks!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

I just made me a big cup of awesomeness and sat down to enjoy this thread for the night. Kids are on the way to the mother in laws, wife is out with friends, its just me, my dog and whisky.

I offer my services as campaign manager/PR spokesman to ensure shit talking, to anyone requiring such services!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 25, 2016)

I am officially behind three candidates, one asked for my endorsement, but as a fellow liberal he could not be turned down. A vote for @Deathy McDeath is a vote against conservative circle jerks, of which there are way too many.

My second candidate I am backing is @Marauder06 , who despite his Trumpish post is one of the people I respect most on this board, as well as in the real world. 

Lastly and as some suprise I am backing @thehateape, we need a Marine in the vetting room as you fucking marines are everygoddamnwhere. 

As to the reason I am not endorsing others.... I'll save that for later.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2016)

Let it be known....


Should a Marine be elected as Mod I will award 3 voters a cigar from the Cuban Box Of Motivation.

Should 2 Marines be elected, I will choose 6 winners!

Think about that!  Your vote could actually net you fine contraband tobacco - not to mention the 2 or 3 extras I will be adding to your care package!

Marines - it is time we unite !

*Shadow-Fi!*


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Frankly, none of you have the balls, the cognitive capacity, or the sheer command presence to beat the only real candidate in this race. 

@Florida173 or bust.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 25, 2016)

It's interesting to see that some of the top vote-getters haven't even posted in this thread!  What's the deal there folks?  You see, you see this is why I'm running; I'm an outsider, a renegade.  You know me from my posts - I ask, how many times in the last year has @pardus even posted?  Barely any!  And @Totentanz , does anyone even know who this guy is?  I mean, c'mon!  I bet he's got small hands.  Real small hands.  That's the deal with these guys, they get the red tag and think they're set.  They're establishment.  They can run tap into the old money club and the media will support them.

But you don't want the Shadowspear Establishment, do you?  What has the SS(e) done for you lately, anyway?  They've let in foreigners.  They've let posers run amok!  I mean, who's even keeping track of these posers?  Not the moderating staff, I tell you!  That's why we need fresh blood.  Someone who will work for YOU.  Not for the red tags.  You know what a red tag means in the Marine Corps?






It means they've got AIDS!  Now I don't want to accuse our mod staff of having AIDS, but you gotta wonder.  I mean, what are they hiding?  I'm just asking questions here!  Red patch - red tag.  Makes you wonder!

Don't let the SS(e) get their way this election season.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

As @metalmom 's newly appointed PR spokesman, I want to make the following statement on her behalf. Yes she admits to cocaine and alcohol induced stripper parties. She was there and had a moment of laxed judgment, but has spent 72 hours in rehab, and promises to never attack a fellow elected official again. She did not snort lines at the beer market, her friends are not prostitute's, she doesn't want to eat pussy, she has all she can eat at home...its a Canadian thing!

As for @Deathy McDeath, obviously he was reading the latest addition of throb magazine as he chicken pecked his liberal fingers upon his keyboard, filling this thread up with gayness. Liberals always pull the same old bait and switch. Promising to allow you to keep your guns, but chastising you for not wanting to get behind not so common sense gun regulations everytime a gay night club gets shot up. A vote for deathy is a vote for radically gay terrorist, its a vote against taco Tuesdays, but most of all its a vote for a homo tag team bashing with moderating powers from Deathy and @TLDR20. We plead with the voters to not allow ShadowSpear be ruled by transgender bathroom using liberals like Deathy...

VOTE METALMOM, and she will bring the hookers and blow!!!


----------



## metalmom (Jun 25, 2016)

Just want to give a fellow running mate kudos-Deathy.
I wont be smack talking for a few days but hold in my heart what I would fight for as a Mod/ PTSD forums or group. I listen and talk to so many people not only in their struggles with this but anyone struggling with anything. Some people=mods-have taught me so much I would be honoured to live up to their standards. Or at least try, I give a huge fuck about people. No one can take that from me. Sometimes Im funny as hell-ok maybe that happens in my own mind. I am the candidate you always hoped for. Much luck to all. Cant wait for my smack talk.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> What has the SS(e) done for you lately, anyway? They've let in foreigners. They've let posers run amok! I mean, who's even keeping track of these posers? Not the moderating staff, I tell you! That's why we need fresh blood. Someone who will work for YOU.



Wait a minute!?!

So a vote for Deathy is a like a vote for:



DEATHY McDEATH - Make Shadow Spear Great Again!


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2016)

I've seen better shit-talking 6 year olds in Vine clips. I'm starting to wonder if any of you deserve "the promotion."


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 25, 2016)

I can't help it if nobody wants to come out to play!


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 25, 2016)

I heard most of the guys pee sitting down. Except @pardus , they don't have toilets where he's from.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> It's interesting to see that some of the top vote-getters haven't even posted in this thread! .



Don't make the mistake of conflating number of posts in this thread i.e. desperate pandering with the reserved self-confidence of a true Airborne leader.

@Florida173 or bust.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 25, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Don't make the mistake of conflating number of posts in this thread i.e. desperate pandering with the reserved self-confidence of a true Airborne leader.
> 
> @Florida173 or bust.



I feel that's not sincere.:-/

I suppose we can't all be an ultracrepidarian.

Edit: stupid phone..


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't need to study GRE vocab.  I can just read @Florida173 posts


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't allow yourself to be homo kabobed, by liberals like @Deathy McDeath and @TLDR20.

VOTE HOOKERS & BLOW!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 25, 2016)

The problem with @Marauder06 is we don't even know if she/he was BORN A CHICK OR NOT. 

I want to see the birth certificate. Not the fake one made up by the cis-gender-mass media agenda but THE REAL ONE.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> I feel that's not sincere.:-/
> 
> I suppose we can't call be an ultracrepidarian.



I'm 100% on board with #TeamFlorida.  Even your typos are awesome. 

@Florida173 or bust.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> The problem with @Marauder06 is we don't even know if she/he was BORN A CHICK OR NOT.
> 
> I want to see the birth certificate. Not the fake one made up by the cis-gender-mass media agenda but THE REAL ONE.



In Philadelphia it doesn't matter...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2016)

policemedic said:


> In Philadelphia it doesn't matter...



Hell in a few more months it ain't gonna matter anywhere!

Ban on transgender troops to be lifted July 1


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 25, 2016)

The Jedi with his light saber in hand, and his thumb is on the switch. He watches; quiet and unseen. As the line of newbies que up for vetting. All goes well until a Boy Scout goes by with the claim of  SOF. No supporting docs. The light saber flashes on as The Jedi carves things up some. Bits and pieces settle to the floor. The Saber winks off and the Jedi is still there,  quiet and watching.


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2016)

Maybe I should bring back my Monday's posts, just so y'all have something to read. This thread's putting me to sleep.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe I should bring back my Monday's posts, just so y'all have something to read. This thread's putting me to sleep.



So stop reading your own posts over and over.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 25, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> The problem with @Marauder06 is we don't even know if she/he was BORN A CHICK OR NOT.
> 
> I want to see the birth certificate. Not the fake one made up by the cis-gender-mass media agenda but THE REAL ONE.



You've obviously never met him. Girls aren't that tall.

oh, wait a minute....


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 25, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> C'mon gramps, you already gave up the post.  You threw up your head, yelled "I QUIT!!", and proved that you can't hack it.  You're the Donald Blythe of the forum - stick to education, 'cuz you've got no penchant for power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... you had me at Shaft.

Side note, I am offering my services as a freelance character assassin. I can be swayed with Red Man gold blend, Monster (preferably the Gronk "flavored"), Old Milwaukee, Sam Adams, pre-workout, Opiates, Jet skis, tauntauns, Thailand sex tours, and of course cold hard cash (I only accept Bit Coin via Silk Road). I don't really care who wins, but some of us just want to see the world burn...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe I should bring back my Monday's posts, just so y'all have something to read. This thread's *making me dream of sheep*.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> You see, you see this is why I'm running; I'm an outsider, a renegade...



Brother, you just went full @pardus NEVER go full Pardus.

Look folks, Deathy here is far from an "outsider."  He's as "insider" as they come.  He's a Lear Jet liberal who talks a good game about being an "outsider" but is as "insider" as they come.  He grew up with a silver spoon in his mouth, got a college deferment to dodge the draft, and then ran off to some New England Ivy League cesspool where he hyphenated his last name learned to hate America.  The last time I saw him, he was literally on a Gay Pride* OK it was actually Veterans Day float in downtown New York City.

In short, Deathy McDeath is the new Pardus.

Nonetheless, the gauntlet has been tossed down; I accept the challenge.  As such, I get to choose weapons and conditions.

Marauder06 chooses... rap battle at 20 paces.

I call this one "8 Mile Ass Whoopin'"




> Never try and judge me, dude
> You don't know the mod game like I do
> But I know something about you
> You went to Columbia – that's a private school
> ...



"I am Marauder06 and I approved this message."

Bitch.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> You've obviously never met him. Girls aren't that tall.
> 
> oh, wait a minute....



Pot, kettle.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 25, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> ... you had me at Shaft.
> 
> Side note, I am offering my services as a freelance character assassin. I can be swayed with Red Man gold blend, Monster (preferably the Gronk "flavored"), Old Milwaukee, Sam Adams, pre-workout, Opiates, Jet skis, tauntauns, Thailand sex tours, and of course cold hard cash (I only accept Bit Coin via Silk Road). I don't really care who wins, but some of us just want to see the world burn...



Only bitches chew Red Man, We all know Copenhagen Long Cut is the only real dip/chew. Haze yourself until you come up with good posts that help my favorite candidates.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 25, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Pot, kettle.


I guess my joke went over your head. :wall:

see what I did there?


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> I guess my joke went over your head. :wall:
> 
> see what I did there?



I got it, just couldn't help myself


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 25, 2016)

policemedic said:


> I got it, just couldn't help myself



A step ladder couldn't help you.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> A step ladder couldn't help you.



Yeah well.....


Ok I got nothing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Only bitches chew Red Man, We all know Copenhagen Long Cut is the only real dip/chew. Haze yourself until you come up with good posts that help my favorite candidates.



Half can pinch of long cut packed in my lip would go good with my whisky. But I gave that up 10 years ago, ummmm damn, may you burn in liberal hell tonight.

@Marauder06 just went full M&M on ShadowSpear. The gayness has cum full circle jerk.

Where is the local sheep shagging islander? His brand of homosexuality is about the only thing missing from this "I touch myself" thread. 

VOTE HOOKERS & BLOW!


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2016)

This thread sucks. I'm going to eat my leftover lamb and Guinness stew then go to bed. Maybe tomorrow will see some type of improvement. This is the second worst election in America right now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Look folks, Deathy here is far from an "outsider." He's as "insider" as they come. He's a Lear Jet liberal who talks a good game about being an "outsider" but is as "insider" as they come. He grew up with a silver spoon in his mouth, got a college deferment to dodge the draft, and then ran off to some New England Ivy League cesspool where he hyphenated his last name learned to hate America. The last time I saw him, he was literally on a Gay Pride* OK it was actually Veterans Day float in downtown New York City.



Hmmm....mayhaps I was incorrect in my pictorial depiction on the prior page.  It would appear instead that @Deathy McDeath is more :


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This thread sucks. I'm going to eat my leftover lamb and Guinness stew then go to bed. Maybe tomorrow will see some type of improvement. This is the second worst election in America right now.



Yeah American Idol has been terrible since the beginning.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 25, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Only bitches chew Red Man, We all know Copenhagen Long Cut is the only real dip/chew. Haze yourself until you come up with good posts that help my favorite candidates.


Bunch of slack jawed faggots around here. Red Man turns you into a goddam sexual tyrannosaurus. Just like me. AND @Deathy McDeath.

YA'LL DONE FUCKED UP. YOU THINK THIS A GAME? YA'LL THINK THIS A MOTHERFUCKING GAME?! DEATHY IS ABOUT TO TAP THAT ASS. HE GOES TO COLLEGE. HE KNOWS BIG WORDS. HE'S THE BIG GOVERNMENT TYPE SHADOWSPEAR DOES NOT NEED NOR DO WE DESERVE BUT HERE HE COMES. HIS REIGN IS INEVITABLE. HE'S LIKE A LESS WELL HUNG HILLARY ROD-HAM CLINTON. HE'S THAT POST CHIPOTLE BOUT OF STOMACH AIDS. I LIKE BARBIE DOLLS. WOMEN WANT TO BE HIM (OR HER OR WHATEVER BECAUSE HE CAN SELF IDENTIFY AS A POTATO FOR ALL I CARE). MEN WANT TO SLEEP WITH HIM. YOU THINK YOU'RE HARD? WAIT...THAT CAME OUT WRONG...OR DID IT? YOU THINK YOU CAN TALK SHIT? YOU THINK YOU CAN PUT AIRSOFTERS AND HIGH SCHOOLERS WHO DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THE SEARCH BUTTON IN THEIR PLACE? NAH SON. NOT LIKE DEATHY. TO PARAPHRASE THAT GREAT MEXICAN-AMERICAN POET LOUIS CK "HE WILL TAKE A SHIT INSIDE YOUR SOUL." HE IS THE VIRTUAL JOHN CENA WE NEED TO COME OUT OF NOWHERE AND MAKE SHADOWSPEAR GREAT AGAIN.

NOW IS THE TIME. THE DARK ONE'S RISE IS COMING. GET ON BOARD AND MARK YOUR SELF WITH THE MARK OF THE BEAST THAT IS @Deathy McDeath AND PREPARE FOR GLORY.

DEATHY/SATAN 2016


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Bunch of slack jawed faggots around here. Red Man turns you into a goddam sexual tyrannosaurus. Just like me. AND @Deathy McDeath.
> 
> YA'LL DONE FUCKED UP. YOU THINK THIS A GAME? YA'LL THINK THIS A MOTHERFUCKING GAME?! DEATHY IS ABOUT TO TAKE THAT ASS. HE GOES TO COLLEGE. HE KNOWS BIG WORDS. HE'S THE BIG GOVERNMENT TYPE SHADOWSPEAR DOES NOT NEED NOR DO WE DESERVE BUT HERE HE COMES. HIS REIGN IS INEVITABLE. HE'S LIKE A LESS WELL HUNG HILLARY ROD-HAM CLINTON. HE'S THAT POST CHIPOTLE BOUT OF STOMACH AIDS. WOMEN WANT TO BE HIM (OR HER OR WHATEVER BECAUSE HE CAN SELF IDENTIFY AS A POTATO FOR ALL I CARE). MEN WANT TO SLEEP WITH HIM. YOU THINK YOU'RE HARD? WAIT...THAT CAME OUT WRONG...OR DID IT? YOU THINK YOU CAN TALK SHIT? YOU THINK YOU CAN PUT AIRSOFTERS AND HIGH SCHOOLERS WHO DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THE SEARCH BUTTON IN THEIR PLACE? NAH SON. NOT LIKE DEATHY. TO PARAPHRASE THAT GREAT MEXICAN-AMERICAN POET LOUIS CK "HE WILL TAKE A SHIT INSIDE YOUR SOUL." HE IS THE VIRTUAL JOHN CENA WE NEED TO COME OUT OF NOWHERE AND MAKE SHADOWSPEAR GREAT AGAIN.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 26, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Brother, you just went full @pardus NEVER go full Pardus.
> 
> Look folks, Deathy here is far from an "outsider."  He's as "insider" as they come.  He's a Lear Jet liberal who talks a good game about being an "outsider" but is as "insider" as they come.  He grew up with a silver spoon in his mouth, got a college deferment to dodge the draft, and then ran off to some New England Ivy League cesspool where he hyphenated his last name learned to hate America.  The last time I saw him, he was literally on a Gay Pride* OK it was actually Veterans Day float in downtown New York City.
> 
> ...



Don't come for me son
Your name'll never be known
For your rapping skills
So just go on home
To the wife and kids and say hi for me
Cuz when I slay your ass
They'll be calling me daddy
Go home boy
You're done, you finished
This season, this election, the life
You can't win it
But hey, why do we beef?
You're a great man, and great poster
I wish you great success in life
We know you're no poser
Wherever you go I know you'll find success
Oh one more thing hash tag /IKIS


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

Alight- looking at this thread, I was overwhelmed by the mediocrity. The lack of effort. There are heroes in the hall of Fame (@Marauder06 @Freefalling  and most notably myself) that cringe at the feeble attempt at shit talking here.

I'd like to help this 'kinder/gentler' crop of wanna be's. Considering I am cream of the crop, I would like to honor my services to any candidate willing to pay the price.

My inbox is open and I am accepting offers.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled shit show.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 26, 2016)

I heard your inbox is always open for the right price.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I heard your inbox is always open for the right price.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I heard your inbox is always open for the right price.


See guys? This is the shit I was talking about. Instead of measured and witty retorts, we have "HAHAH UR GHEY SHEEP KIWI OI OI OI".

Go back to the Shire, nerd. Grown men are talking. 

**reads election rules***

Oh shit I cant get elected to supreme leader by winning this?!!


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

My fellow Shadowspearians... (in a fake southern accent) I don't feel no ways tired. I've come too far from where I started from. Nobody told me that the road would be easy. I don't believe he brought me this far to leave me. Let's not kid ourselves, mod elections are a popularity contest. Some prior moderators have done an excellent job fostering some great discussions. I get along with the old mods great. I love prior mods. However, some of them, not all of them, but some, are MURDERERS AND RAPISTS and you have to ask yourselves. Do we REALLY know who they are? I mean, do we REALLY? Is there any way to truly vet them? The Director of the FBI says there is no way to actually vet them.

I disappeared from the forum for a long time, but I am back, and I have a lot more free time, and a lot less wives than at any point in history.

My qualifications speak for themselves. I am all-around just a dirty bastard, and I've even been accused of war crimes.

Why vote for the establishment? A vote for me is a vote to take your forum back. I will make Shadowspear great again.

*Paid for by the Committee to Not Elect Pardus (you old bastard) and Lying Crooked Mara.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Mara doesn't support the 2nd Amendment. He even came out and said confiscation was the goal.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

@moobob , you're trying to get votes by invoking a fake accent, endorsing Trump, and are telling people "Don't view my past performance, please just believe me- I deserve this job!"

Negative 6 points for the initial post, another negative 4 for the shitty meme.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> @moobob , you're trying to get votes by invoking a fake accent, endorsing Trump, and are telling people "Don't view my past performance, please just believe me- I deserve this job!"
> 
> Negative 6 points for the initial post, another negative 4 for the shitty meme.


@amlove21 Who are you, ACORN?
I'm the candidate this forum deserves, but not the one it needs right now. I'm trying to run a positive campaign, but I'll call you if we need the medevac ring extended.

Establishment surrogates are everywhere. Don't be deceived ShadowSpearians.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

moobob said:


> @amlove21 Who are you, ACORN?
> I'm the candidate this forum deserves, but not the one it needs right now. I'm trying to run a positive campaign, but I'll call you if we need the medevac ring extended.
> 
> Establishment surrogates are everywhere. Don't be deceived ShadowSpearians.


PJ's don't do MEDEVAC. I either have to believe that you're ignorant or arrogant at this point.

So, the question those seeing this need to ask themselves is - is @moobob to dumb to know what the specific Special Operations forces do for core mission sets, or was he attacking a well- liked senior member because he's an insecure ingenue? I'd would posit that neither one of those (and it must be one of those two) is a trait you want from the Moderators here. I want my moderators knowledgable, and I want them experienced enough to know when the'yre overmatched.

Your call, SS.

(ETA - I am neither senior nor well liked. I did it for the lulz.)


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 26, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> PJ's don't do MEDEVAC. I either have to believe that you're ignorant or arrogant at this point.
> 
> So, the question those seeing this need to ask themselves is - is @moobob to dumb to know what the specific Special Operations forces do for core mission sets, or was he attacking a well- liked senior member because he's an insecure ingenue? I'd would posit that neither one of those (and it must be one of those two) is a trait you want from the Moderators here. I want my moderators knowledgable, and I want them experienced enough to know when the'yre overmatched.
> 
> ...


But, Nat Geo said you did MEDEVAC?


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> But, Nat Geo said you did MEDEVAC?


Well, AMC says Zombies walk the earth and Fox News says Trump is a reasonable candidate. So I guess we can all agree that we shouldn't trust television networks to tell us the truth. 

Also, weather prediction is like astrology with numbers attached. Just saying.


----------



## AKkeith (Jun 26, 2016)

This forum needs youth. Imagine the chaos that will ensue when all 4 moderators are absent from office due to their old feeble bodies finally giving out.
I bring youth to this forum. We need a representative on this board of moderators that doesn't get the over 55 discount at the movie theater. I order off the regular menu, not the one in the back with the small plates and soft foods.

I am the best moderator possible. I've been here for years. I don't post much. I am in the Shadows, reading, lurking, waiting for the proper moment to fan the flames.

I call on all Marines and Shadowspear members who are not card holders of the AARP to go to the polling thread and vote for sanity. A vote wasted on these other guys is a vote for dementia.

God Bless America and God Bless Shadowspear.

(So now if you old people "Hate" this post, you hate America.. And Shadowspear.)


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 26, 2016)

While the vast majority of candidates for moderatorship are typically found hunting about for blinker fluid, muffler bearings and range fan extension cords.... I have to support a few fellow candidates.

Deathy may have liberal leanings, but I know he's not coming for my guns or money.
Marauder, well, he's good with big words and tall people are never wrong...like me.
Red Flag is also a high caliber individual of multiple talents.

That's who I support as my compatriots in this cluster of an election. Looking beyond myself and these candidates? It's worse than trying to watch the election debates for the US Presidency this year. 

A vote for me, is a vote well spent.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Safe Space Microaggression amlove21 uses words like... overmatched, arrogant, insecure. Hollow words from a hollow man. Ragging on PJs is considered a hate crime in the Obama DoJ, but political correctness is killing this forum. Shadow forums with no congressional oversight. Rigged elections. Pardus is months away from acquiring weapons of ass destruction and NOONE will talk about it. Space Space Microaggression amlove21 is just an establishment surrogate peddling tired establishment candidates. I trust the people to not take anything he says seriously.

And no, I have never been on, nor do I know anything about these Special Operations you speak of. But I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express and I have mad airsoft skillz, and that makes me more qualified to be a mod than Space Space Microaggression amlove21 and or any of the establishment candidates he supports with his illegal campaign donations from Saudi Arabia.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> While the vast majority of candidates for moderatorship are typically found hunting about for blinker fluid, muffler bearings and range fan extension cords.... I have to support a few fellow candidates.
> 
> Deathy may have liberal leanings, but I know he's not coming for my guns or money.
> Marauder, well, he's good with big words and tall people are never wrong...like me.
> ...


I voted for you at random because I just want to watch the world burn...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 26, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> See guys? This is the shit I was talking about. Instead of measured and witty retorts, we have "HAHAH UR GHEY SHEEP KIWI OI OI OI".
> 
> Go back to the Shire, nerd. Grown men are talking.
> 
> ...



Grown men? I'd much prefer the company of your mother anyway. 

Good day, sir.


----------



## Brill (Jun 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> So no one's attempted to buy my vote?
> 
> Snooze you lose. I are disappoint.!



Because we know, as an admin, you will vote early and often!


----------



## Brill (Jun 26, 2016)

If @Deathy McDeath wins Moderatorship, there will be a significant departure of rational and level-headed members leaving this site and an UNPRECIDENTED influx of MSNBC regulars.

His followers will take our posts, demand free SS swag, but instead of providing donations to the site, they will expect donations (bonuses) for their insightful postings, and remove Ralley Point and the various color tabs because "everyone here is special"

Nay, Shadowspear, a vote for @Deathy McDeath is a vote for the end of this site as we know it.

Deathxit or unity: that's the question before us.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 26, 2016)

Coming from a run of the mill, non-AARP, Middle America voter, the following are some ideas on what the candidates might address in their delusive rhetoric:

- "Blood coming out of (rival candidate's) wherever."
- Stories of extensive foreign policy expertise because President Putin flies over your airspace
- Whether or not voters get free cell phones  (Non-Apple stuff preferred.)
- Video of you screaming into a microphone during your speech after the Iowa caucases
- Steps to stop the decades of insurgent conflict and dangerous LDA crossings in Free Pineland


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2016)

Bypass said:


> You need a PSYOP guy or gal as a mod. Since I was banned for speaking my mind I nominate @Mindbender.



Meanwhile, back at the ranch.  @Mindbender winced in pain, the pain of a billion souls dying at once and thought, "Hey man!  I'm new here, don't be pulling me into your reindeer games!"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2016)

Okay...I have to report something.  It's icky...but it has to be said...last night I was doing research on a few of the candidates, and I found something quite disturbing.  One candidate was up very late last night, posting and deleting in this thread.  It was always the same picture, but he kept deleting it.  Fortunately I was able to get a screen capture of it and have displayed it below.

I would submit to you that not only has @Deathy McDeath outed himself as a bleeding hearted liberal, a liberal-liar who has dishonored our beloved Corps by accusing thousands of fellow Marines of having AID's. 


Deathy McDeath said:


> You know what a red tag means in the Marine Corps?  It means they've got AIDS!


And why? Because they have the courage to do what he will not.  Stand under a hovering helicopter and secure cargo nets of water and mail to our boy on the front lines!  DEATHY McKILLJOY MOCKS THOSE WHO DELIVER YOUR MAIL AND FRESH WATER!

It was Deathy McLiberal who did NOT 'like' my cigar post encouraging votes for the Marines on the board.

It is Deathy McLike who has 19.2% more likes "given" than any other member on this board...you cannot buy friends here comrade!

It is Deathy McSidekick who has publicly aligned himself with current known liberal Admin @TLDR20

It was Deathy McCurious who 'liked' my comparison of him to Donald Trump, but DID NOT "like" my comparison of him to Bernie Sanders.  Interesting, who do you REALLY see yourself as Deathy McConfused?

And finally this...I found this on this very site...Deathy McTraitor is afraid of guns...Deathy McAirsoft has gone so far to align himself with someone so vile I literally deleted this post 3 times before having the stomach to "send".

This is the Picture that Deathy McKodak posted numerous times but then deleted!!!

DEATHY McBUYBACK WANTS YOUR GUNS!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2016)

moobob said:


> Mara doesn't support the 2nd Amendment. He even came out and said confiscation was the goal.




Oh no you didn't.  OH NO YOU DIDN'T result to meme warfare.  Meme warfare was banned by the ShadowSpear Convention of 2006, after the "scorched earth" campaign between Freefalling, Pardus, and me.  After that election, we all took a solemn vow on our ShadowSpear coins to adopt a policy of "no first use" of meme warfare; the consequences were far too terrible to consider.

Up to this point I have run a completely clean and honest campaign, with no memes.  But now, regrettably, it is on...


----------



## Brill (Jun 26, 2016)

The electorate calls on @Marauder06  and @Deathy McDeath to release all corespondence sent and received via SS PM.

Additionally, because @Marauder06 uses this site to pump writings of others sites, he should detail any financial dealings with aforementioned sites for the sake of transparency.

What are you two hiding?  What did you write and when, if ever, did you RIGHT it?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2016)

lindy said:


> The electorate calls on @Marauder06  and @Deathy McDeath to release all corespondence sent and received via SS PM.
> 
> Additionally, because @Marauder06 uses this site to pump writings of others sites, he should detail any financial dealings with aforementioned sites for the sake of transparency.
> 
> What are you two hiding?  What did you write and when, if ever, did you RIGHT it?



Hm, doesn't look like I ever PM'd Deathy on SS (Facebook and email work fine).  No matter, I'll just make something up:



> Deathy McDeath: "Mara, you're the greatest former mod of all time.  OF ALL TIME.  Join me and together we can rule the land of ShadowSpear!"
> 
> Marauder06:  "Get thee behind me, Satan!"
> 
> ...



Oh and @lindy the only "financial dealings" I've had lately have been with... YOUR MOM!! (ooooh, sick burn!)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

See, I told y'all what would happen. Do you really want a radically gay terrorist, because this is how you get a radically gay terrorist.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 26, 2016)

@Marauder06  is ineligible. He is an officer. We don't take too kindly to your type around here, boy... I mean... Sir...

@Deathy McDeath is a man of the people, a revolutionary of the the masses, the consigliere of the E-4 mafia (which doesn't exist, nothing to see here...). He will redistribute the wealth from the capitalist officer oppressors and insure a 1000 year reach of the enlisted man. (I know i just tossed communist and fascist talking points out at the same time but I do what I want).

DEATHY/SATAN 2016.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Oh no you didn't.  OH NO YOU DIDN'T result to meme warfare.  Meme warfare was banned by the ShadowSpear Convention of 2006, after the "scorched earth" campaign between Freefalling, Pardus, and me.  After that election, we all took a solemn vow on our ShadowSpear coins to adopt a policy of "no first use" of meme warfare; the consequences were far too terrible to consider.
> 
> Up to this point I have run a completely clean and honest campaign, with no memes.  But now, regrettably, it is on...
> 
> View attachment 15855


Noooooooooo! Russian hackers got into my private server and released my campaign mêmes early. Oh well, my publicist says that any publicity is good publicity.

I fully support the ENTIRE LGBT community, especially gay lesbian transsexual tyrannosaurus ISIS members (there's gotta be at least one on the board). Yes, I said it. I support ISIS, because why the hell not? They are just sexually confused and can't be blamed for all the carnage their guns cause.

I heard that mara took a job in upstate NY to be closer to small children...


----------



## Brill (Jun 26, 2016)

I officially call on all candidates to post their most recent PT scores.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fresh of the press, @moobob & @Deathy McDeath to star in Broke Back Mountain sequel Corn Hole Creek "the life of two radically gay terrorists" Coming to a theater near @Marauder06 and @pardus!






VOTE HOOKERS & BLOW!


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 26, 2016)

lindy said:


> I officially call on all candidates to post their most recent PT scores.


Well there goes everyone over E6....


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 26, 2016)

lindy said:


> I officially call on all candidates to post their most recent PT scores.



I now identify as a 60 year-old woman, so my pt scores should be good.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

lindy said:


> I officially call on all candidates to post their most recent PT scores.


People in SOF take PT tests? HUH!?! I hereby submit my last legitimate PT score, dated a lot ass time ago. Also note my excellent oral skills. These are the kinds of skills that will MAKE SHADOWSPEAR GREAT AGAIN.

I will have the most TRANSPARENT moderatorship in the history of ShadowSpear.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2016)

moobob said:


> Also note my excellent oral skills.



Yeah, we've all heard of your oral skills....that's a bit more transparency than we need right now!


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Just a sample of the @Deathy McDeath and @Marauder06 annual reading list. The people of ShadowSpear will reject your destructive open borders liberal policies!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

@moobob 's oral skills!


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm heartened to see this thread FINALLY make some strides. Ima let you finish Shadowspear, but @Marauder06 and I are the best campaigners OF ALL TIME.

People are probably wondering "how will the Admins vote?" Wonder no more comrades.


@AKkeith A Marine. He lives in Alaska and can see Russia from his house. FAIL

@Deathy McDeath A Marine and a goddamned Communist. He'll "redistribute" your post count. FAIL

@Florida173 Can this board tolerate more staff members from FL? Nope. FAIL

@Marauder06 Is he a chick? A man? Funny? (No) Witty?  (No) He's an officer and in MI. FAIL

@Marine0311 Seriously Marines? Another one? FAIL

@metalmom Y'all know this is a chick, right? SJW's to the rescue! FAIL

@moobob Who is this guy? One of the Chik-Fil-A cows? Keyser Soze?

@pardus This cunt again? FAIL

@Ranger Psych He could kill me with one punch. I have nothing bad to say about him. FAIL

@Red Flag 1 The first veteran of the Spanish-American War to use a computer. He's a vampire and not one of those sparkly Pulse-goers. He's Vincent Price in a badass suit. FAIL

@The Hate Ape HOW MANY MORE FUCKING MARINES DOES THIS BOARD NEED?!?!?!?!!? FAIL

@Totentanz Another officer coming to save you lowly enlisted scum. FAIL

I'm going nowhere. Y'all be fucked. WIN


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just went over to check the election poll, seen @Florida173 watching the poll in tears.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

On the practical side, I am an American in Europe, so I can provide a non commie traitor / Euro presence at odd hours. Vote moobob!


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey.. I'm now a resident of northern Virginia.. I only do my Live Action RolePlaying in Florida one weekend a month two weeks a year.

@Diamondback 2/2 these tears flow like a river

I suppose I should have voted for myself to double my current standings


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

It's a pretty good size. That doesn't do me justice at all.


Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 15858 @moobob 's oral skills!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

moobob said:


> It's a pretty good size. That doesn't do me justice at all.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> I suppose I should have voted for myself to double my current standings



Well that was your first mistake, rookie. Anyone who has four votes and doesn't vote for himself four times (or more) isn't fit to be a ShadowSpear mod.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

More establishment politics. Openly advocating voter fraud.



Marauder06 said:


> Well that was your first mistake, rookie. Anyone who has four votes and doesn't vote for himself four times (or more) isn't fit to be a ShadowSpear mod.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> @Marauder06  is ineligible. He is an officer. We don't take too kindly to your type around here, boy... I mean... Sir...
> 
> DEATHY/SATAN 2016.



I'm actually more of the ShadowSpear warrant officer.  Nobody knows what I do around here, I only show up at chow time or when it's time to take credit for something, I'm totally out of regs like all of the time, but everyone is too scared to say anything about it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2016)

moobob said:


> More establishment politics. Openly advocating voter fraud.



You call it "voter fraud," I call it "not making it onto the list of also-rans."


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Grown men? I'd much prefer the company of your mother anyway.
> 
> Good day, sir.


My mom fucks winners, not leg-ass infantry guys from an island more famous for it's movies than it's military might.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Oh and @lindy the only "financial dealings" I've had lately have been with... YOUR MOM!! (ooooh, sick burn!)


Alright, I gotta step in here. You're not actually allowed to "ooooh, sick burn" your own mom joke. That's just common knowledge.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> My mom fucks winners, not leg-ass infantry guys from an island more famous for it's movies than it's military might.


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

I hadn't logged into ShadowSpear for years until weeks before the election. I heard this forum was in trouble and I am here to help. 

Group think and Stockholm syndrome may prevail this year, but the Résistance will continue to grow.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

The voter fraud is fully in the hands of the corrupt evil overlords, known as the admins. Individual members like @Marauder06 sell their souls to gain position of false power through admin manipulation of the polls, in order to shower the forum with case studies and clip art of unimportant pie charts. This is clearly evident in the current poll numbers for @metalmom, @moobob and @Florida173, being robbed of their true vote count. These soulless members will awaken mid term to the reality, that they are doing the bidding of an evil organization set out to influence our thinking on tansgender use of restrooms and the rights of radically gay terrorists.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> The voter fraud is fully in the hands of the corrupt evil overlords, known as the admins. Individual members like @Marauder06 sell their souls to gain position of false power through admin manipulation of the polls, in order to shower the forum with case studies and clip art of unimportant pie charts. This is clearly evident in the current poll numbers for @metalmom, @moobob and @Florida173, being robbed of their true vote count. These soulless members will awaken mid term to the reality, that they are doing the bidding of an evil organization set out to influence our thinking on tansgender use of restrooms and the rights of radically gay terrorists.


A little contrived, but still...


----------



## Centermass (Jun 26, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hmmm....I spy some Marines on the list...Fellow Marines MUST answer the Bat Signal -
> 
> View attachment 15836



In response, the following is a SS Public Service Announcement


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Alright, I gotta step in here. You're not actually allowed to "ooooh, sick burn" your own mom joke. That's just common knowledge.


Your mom is "common knowledge."


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Your mom is "common knowledge."


Shhhhhh. Shhhhhh. Just be pretty Mara. You're winning.

In the urban vernacular, "you're doing the most" right now.


----------



## AWP (Jun 26, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> In the urban vernacular, "you're doing the most" right now.



Doing your mom the most.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Doing your mom the most.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 26, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> My mom fucks winners, not leg-ass infantry guys from an island more famous for it's movies than it's military might.



Speaking of movies, does your mum still deny you're in the air force and describes what you do as "that medevac thing like Ashton Kutcher in the coast guard movie"?


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Speaking of movies, does your mum still deny you're in the air force and describes what you do as "that medevac thing like Ashton Kutcher in the coast guard movie"?


I like your tenacity here. Unlike your previous SS career, you haven't stomped away mad _once _ in the last week! Proud of you, big guy.

But let's get something new, eh? Your mom jokes, the medevac thing, calling me a glorified sky nurse, now Ashton Kutcher, etc. etc- what's next, a hair product discussion?

Let me make this just like it would be in the real world- "Thanks for your input. Do me a favor- can you go over there and take security to the nine? I'll let you know when we are ready to collapse your position."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Pararescue, it's like the fire department, but with hair gel, Velcro and camouflage.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 26, 2016)

I am thoroughly disappointed in all of you.   I honestly don't know why I wasted my time reading all this garbage.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Pararescue, it's like the fire department, but with **pomade, *groupies and *multicam*.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 26, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I like your tenacity here. Unlike your previous SS career, you haven't stomped away mad _once _ in the last week! Proud of you, big guy.
> 
> But let's get something new, eh? Your mom jokes, the medevac thing, calling me a glorified sky nurse, now Ashton Kutcher, etc. etc- what's next, a hair product discussion?
> 
> Let me make this just like it would be in the real world- "Thanks for your input. Do me a favor- can you go over there and take security to the nine? I'll let you know when we are ready to collapse your position."



You can just hand over your admin keys now 'cos you got less than Mara and raps skillz boyyy.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> You can just hand over your admin keys now 'cos you got less than Mara and raps skillz boyyy.


Good one, PardusLite!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 26, 2016)

Cunt fuck bastard cunt cunt.

Yeah you might be onto something.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

This thread has gotten so boring I'm watching the USA dive team finals. Making me want to invoke my inner Kr8ttle and that shit ain't gonna be pretty. Visualize a half sauced Texas redneck trying to piece together a witty flo...come on people, step it up.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah so now that the undercard matches are over with, it's time for the main event:  Mara vs. @Red Flag 1 

Round One, Fight!



> "And then Mara said to the men standing with him, “What reward will be given to the man who (character) assassinates this usurper and removes this disgrace from ShadowSpear? Who is this uncircumcised Shenandoan anyway, that he challenges the armies of the living Mod?”



^that's right, I just went all biblical on that ass.  1 Samuel, bitches.  What now?


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 26, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah so now that the undercard matches are over with, it's time for the main event:  Mara vs. @Red Flag 1
> 
> Round One, Fight!
> 
> ...


You know when you have a really old, senile grandparent that's just not with it and you have to speak at a yell and slower?

What's the internet equivalent so @Red Flag 1 can keep up? I would also like to promote a 0700-16oo time for debate because of sundowning.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> @Marauder06 - you're right, such blatant appropriation of style does grate on my ears. (BAM! USED IT IN A SENTENCE AND AS A BURN!)


Wait, you want some too?

OK.

Well folks, I don't even have to tell you why you shouldn't vote for TotenChip:


----------



## moobob (Jun 26, 2016)

Still waiting on the superdelegates to change their votes at the convention...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm the only super delegate that counts.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 26, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I am thoroughly disappointed in all of you.   I honestly don't know why I wasted my time reading all this garbage.
> 
> View attachment 15875


 Rack-dont be disappointed in me. If you were 20 yrs younger and you were not married I  would seriously think of stalking you.. Maybe think even marriage-but our children would not have pig faces-at least on my side of the family.J/K but i love ya.
Just wait for it.This Canuck  gonna pray-spray and slay all the monsters in this hood.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 26, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Rack-dont be disappointed in me. If you were 20 yrs younger and you were not married I  would seriously think of stalking you.. Maybe think even marriage-but our children would not have pig faces-at least on my side of the family.J/K but i love ya.
> Just wait for it.This Canuck  gonna pray-spray and slay all the monsters in this hood.



You have a better chance of winning this election than banging Rackmaster.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> You have a better chance of winning this election than banging Rackmaster.



Only because you  and your fellow evil overlords rigged the game. :wall:


----------



## metalmom (Jun 26, 2016)

Well -Awwwww-Are you jealous TLDR? I do NOT agree with sexual exploitation. Did I mention Im a 40 DD. Wont impress you much since you like women with boy figures.haha


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 26, 2016)

Do you see what these other candidates are all doing?

Wouldn't you rather have YOUR moderator be the one who just is in the corner, sipping whisky, and watching everything, until it's ACTUALLY time to fight, then starts it off by throwing his barstool at the nearest threat?  

Because that's me. Ask anybody. I'm the guy you call when you need a pickup, a shovel, and no questions.... even if you haven't seen me in 20 years.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 26, 2016)

Just because......it's that time again. :-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2016)

@Centermass -
Fu - king briliant.


----------



## moobob (Jun 27, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Do you see what these other candidates are all doing?
> 
> Wouldn't you rather have YOUR moderator be the one who just is in the corner, sipping whisky, and watching everything, until it's ACTUALLY time to fight, then starts it off by throwing his barstool at the nearest threat?
> 
> Because that's me. Ask anybody. I'm the guy you call when you need a pickup, a shovel, and no questions.... even if you haven't seen me in 20 years.


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Just because......it's that time again. :-"



This is one of those things that is immortal. Or should be. How old is it and it is still relevant?

That's a measure of your genius and...well, how sad the rest of are.

P.S. no smilies for you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 27, 2016)

Note to self for next year:
_Don't blow your wad (votes) on the first day.  Much more strategic as week progresses to see where your votes can actually make a difference._


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

Been away between work and personal matters. A quick glance at some of the moderator prospects gave me a few knee-jerk reactions I thought I might share.


moobob - is quickly becoming the Ash Carter of Shadow Spear

deathy mcdeath - replaces his ADHD medication with crushed Oreo pieces and forum posts

marauder - bores other intel geeks in the SCIF with his internet jokez

Florida173 - is named after the most fundamentally confused state in America

Marine0311 - hates the new Corps mentality and fights to bring back the horseshoe haircut into regulations again

metalmom - saw an AR once and thinks she heard either a gunshot or a crack of thunder last week..

AKkeith - should post his birth certificate - not to prove citizenship but gender


More to follow, TLDR thanks for the vote brother. As a moderator I vow to personally dismember, ban, castrate, and verbally abuse all who oppose the interests of this safe haven or our great nation. There's actually a good chance I'm going to go to jail one day so I might as well get a good group to run with.



H/A


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 27, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> moobob - is quickly becoming the Ash Carter of Shadow Spear



LOL


----------



## moobob (Jun 27, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> moobob - is quickly becoming the Ash Carter of Shadow Spear



Not only is the transsexual ban lifted on SS... it's going to be mandatory.


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2016)

We're starting to lag here. In the words of one member, this looks like a bunch of gay dudes fighting over a bag of dicks.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 27, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Rack-dont be disappointed in me. If you were 20 yrs younger and you were not married I  would seriously think of stalking you.. Maybe think even marriage-but our children would not have pig faces-at least on my side of the family.J/K but i love ya.
> Just wait for it.This Canuck  gonna pray-spray and slay all the monsters in this hood.



I'll pencil you in my "just in case" list. :-"  I appreciate some nice 40D's.

Things have gotten a little better in here but then Monday rolls around and everyone seems to be busy with work or something.  Do you really want Mods that have "jobs" or "lives"?  How will they save you from terrorists and air softer's?


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 27, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Wait, you want some too?
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...



Took you long enough... it's like you stopped to look for an MBITR.


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> Took you long enough... it's like you stopped to look for an MBITR.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> Took you long enough... it's like you stopped to look for an MBITR.


Irony: Civil Affairs Group aka CAG to inner circles (lol) is discussing lost MBITRs


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> We're starting to lag here. In the words of one member, this looks like a bunch of gay dudes fighting over a bag of dicks.


No wonder it's held your attention this long..


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

Red Flag & Ranger Psych absolutely have my vote. I will also vote for myself due to awesomeness.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

A pot of coffee gone, hangover cured, Monday thread revival read and a quick scan through what I missed here, and I feel cheated.

@Red Flag 1 needs to come by and drop some witty bashing bombs on @Marauder06 for his challenge yesterday. I've got faith!

@Ranger Psych had my vote, but wish I could vote again for willingness to assist in body disposal ops. 

What happened to @Deathy McDeath He was doing so well.

Still haven't seen the sheep shagging islander known as @pardus make a post. Is that old dude still alive?

@Totentanz well played sir, well played indeed!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> A pot of coffee gone, hangover cured, Monday thread revival read and a quick scan through what I missed here, and I feel cheated.
> 
> @Red Flag 1 needs to come by and drop some witty bashing bombs on @Marauder06 for his challenge yesterday. I've got faith!
> 
> ...



I think @pardus is being held hostage by the Ovine Mob as retaliation for his time as the Rubber Boot/Velcro Glove Serial Rapist.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I think @pardus is being held hostage by the Ovine Mob as retaliation for his time as the Rubber Boot/Velcro Glove Serial Rapist.



To quote the great poet Nate Diaz "I'm not surprised motherfuckers"


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> Took you long enough... it's like you stopped to look for an MBITR.



Right... because I'm not CA.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Still haven't seen the sheep shagging islander known as @pardus make a post. Is that old dude still alive?



He heard I was back in the running this year and he bailed.  You're all welcome for that.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 27, 2016)

worst. smacktalking. thread. EVAR.

I wish I had not been on vacation last week and could have dropped my name into the hat for this, just to up the level of smack in the this weak assed rather un manly exchange....   WEAK....

Any way to add me onto the list?  Just to make this thread interesting....  it's a fuckn yawnfest.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

x SF med said:


> worst. smacktalking. thread. EVAR.
> 
> I wish I had not been on vacation last week and could have dropped my name into the hat for this, just to up the level of smack in the this weak assed rather un manly exchange....   WEAK....
> 
> Any way to add me onto the list?  Just to make this thread interesting....  it's a fuckn yawnfest.



You're only yawning because it is time for your nap old man. You pop in after your "vacation" to the old folks home and want to add to the  smack talking, but proceed to start off with the weak sauce of "everybody sucks, can I play too guys". No you can't play, we don't have a geriatrics section on this thread! Proceed back to under your bridge troll, some kids on skateboards need yelling at.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah so now that the undercard matches are over with, it's time for the main event:  Mara vs. @Red Flag 1
> 
> Round One, Fight!
> 
> ...



And here I thought no one liked me at all; about time, Ivy League man.




amlove21 said:


> You know when you have a really old, senile grandparent that's just not with it and you have to speak at a yell and slower?
> 
> What's the internet equivalent so @Red Flag 1 can keep up? I would also like to promote a 0700-16oo time for debate because of sundowning.



Can't ya jist feel all the love??

I appreciate the business day change to make it easier on sundowners. Two things: 1.)The Anesthesia guys who work all day, all night and all the next day, are immune to the dreaded Sundown event. 2.) To quell the minds of the unknowing, I have begun construction of  a "ShadowSpear " all weather living module, North of 60 degrees N, and a second "ShadowSpear"  module South of 60 degrees South. Since  their summers see hardly any sunsets. Should my Anesthesia derived Immunity to Sundowning fail, or If you would just like me to Moderate from either Module, I'll me happy to do so.

Since you brought up the Sundowner concern, you obviously know I've got a few years under my belt. With that all in mind, let us turn now, to the passages about David, Goliath, and the Philistines. Who the hell do you think advised David, and showed them how to do a good Circumcision? They were using spear heads, dull flint, and really crude pinking shears until I showed them the the right way.

Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

The troll just remembered today that he doesn't actually have Alzheimer's.

Reading the back-and-forth around here has me almost as sad & disappointed as Mara when he wakes up as boy every morning.


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2016)

Page 9 and the talent's dried up. Locking this thread would be a mercy killing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hard to get @Freefalling excited about anything these days, especially with his boredom of anything except boy on boy snuff films.

VOTE HOOKERS & BLOW!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Hard to get @Freefalling excited about anything these days, especially with his boredom of anything except boy on boy snuff films.
> 
> VOTE HOOKERS & BLOW!




How about we toss a few animals in with the boys? He's got to like that:-"


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

He'll try anything as long as you increase his like / agree total


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> How about we toss a few animals in with the boys? He's got to like that:-"



Being that he was probably higher than giraffe pussy when he was watching little Johnny bash Tommy's naked as a jaybird body to death with a baseball bat. It wouldn't be far fetched that he was seeing some pink flying elephants and a bugged out eyed monkey or two.

You need help @Freefalling, you ain't right...


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Being that he was probably higher than giraffe pussy when he was watching little Johnny bash Tommy's naked as a jaybird body to death with a baseball bat. It wouldn't be far fetched that he was seeing some pink flying elephants and a bugged out eyed monkey or two.
> 
> You need help @Freefalling, you ain't right...



Mom said she destroyed the only copy of my 12th birthday party.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Mom said she destroyed the only copy of my 12th birthday party.


Or did she?

Your mom and Mara got to have something to watch as they play out their gender reversal induced orgy.


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Or did she?
> 
> Your mom and Mara got to have something to watch as they play out their gender reversal induced orgy.



Clearly the bitch lied so anything could happen I guess.

And don't mock her use of a strap on. She's better at it than you think.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yep, I think we just got page 9 on track. Proceed candidates, I shall return this evening in judgment and a generalized attitude of disgust and contempt.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:
			
		

> It's only gay if you push back...


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 27, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Right... because I'm not CA.



Is that the best you can do?  I even go as far as to dust off the tee for you, set the ball on it, hand you the bat... and you hit a slow grounder to first.  Well, the important thing is... you tried, champ.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2016)

You're all a bunch of corrupt evil bastards, and that's what I like about you. Or hate. Same thing, really. BTW, where's @pardus ? I voted for him. The least he could do is show up for the fucking election.:-"


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> generalized attitude of disgust and self-contempt.



That's your usually demeanor after watching your goat-on-midget porn...


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2016)

I voted for@Totentanz too because his avatar has remained the same for the last 10 years. That, my friends, is stability. And the kind of uninspired mediocrity we expect from our fearless leaders.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> That's your usually demeanor after watching your goat-on-midget porn...


Miniature horses, no goat's, we barbecue goats in the ground down here. Not for sexual amusement.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Miniature horses



So "Pony" has a special meaning in your household...


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> That's your usually demeanor after watching your goat-on-midget porn...



Oh man, I love midgets almost as much as you love individual chair-legs...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> You're all a bunch of corrupt evil bastards, and that's what I like about you. Or hate. Same thing, really. BTW, where's @pardus ? I voted for him. The least he could do is show up for the fucking election.:-"



I think he went to Lithuania for the weekend to judge a beauty pageant. 






Meet Demyte, Winner Of Lithuania's Goat Beauty Pageant


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> We're starting to lag here. In the words of one member, this looks like a bunch of gay dudes fighting over a bag of dicks.



Aren't there some Chinese IPs that need rerouting or something? Know your role and shut your hole...or jump into the Mod pit!

What Does a Website Administrator Do? (with pictures)


----------



## metalmom (Jun 27, 2016)

AKkeith-secretly wishes to be Spongebob

Pardus-Leather face will get you nowhere-I have seen The Texas Chainsaw Massacre. There are missing members. Your motto should be everything tastes like chicken.

Red Flag-love ya but I am g-o-i-n-g   t-o  t-a-k-e  t -h-i-s  s-l-o-w so you can understand my typos. No wait thats you.

Freefalling-I think you should have a dash between Free and  Failing-whoops meant Falling. Free you are cheap and easy. Falling - right out of this race.Have a drink-lick some boobies and forget you are another wannabe Spongebob

Back later with more names.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 27, 2016)

Look folks, it's no secret that we have an entrenched political establishment on this board.  The red tags, the "high sparrows", if you will, rule each section with unchecked power and authority.  How many times have you seen a moderator exercise their will on a thread with little to no regard for the rules?  How many of them have even read the rules?  I reject this notion of authority and decry them with a shout of "SHAME!"

Shame on the red tag usurpers!  Shame on the fickle moderators with their contempt for the rule of law!  Shame!  Shame!

What you need is a candidate willing to light a fire under these sparrows, and go wild on their reckless moderation practices!  Wildfire, if you will, lit directly underneath their center of pomposity!  I vow to BLOW OUT the entire SS(e) moderation establishment and begin anew.  Since they've created such a MOUNTAIN of a problem with their moderation practices, I will take this mountain and re-energize it for my own purposes - ensuring that moderators stay true to the rules and don't step out of line.  And should a mod decide to buck the rules?  Well, let's say that he or she will take a short walk off of a tall tower...metaphorically, of course 

Now quit dragon and get out there and vote!  Deathy McDeath - blockbuster candidate!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> ... I vow to BLOW ... the entire SS(e) moderation establishment....



Hate to break it to you brother, but "blowing" the entire establishment is the only hope you've got of winning this election.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 27, 2016)

As much as I agree with much of your post I think I can go one better as compared to the short walk . l would rather see a SS cannon that sent out the flaming squirrels. Metaphorically speaking.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 27, 2016)

Mara-so hard to be negative to you but in order to speak to the people you have to be a layman. Personally I wouldnt know if you took this out of context and laid a lot of men. Please dont tell. I dont think reaching the average individual by going over their heads works. Laymen are what we need.

BTW-how much do you truly know about blowing the board?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 27, 2016)

metalmom said:


> AKkeith-secretly wishes to be Spongebob
> 
> Pardus-Leather face will get you nowhere-I have seen The Texas Chainsaw Massacre. There are missing members. Your motto should be everything tastes like chicken.
> 
> ...



She is right about my typos, I probably hold the record for them.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 27, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Look folks, it's no secret that we have an entrenched political establishment on this board.  The red tags, the "high sparrows", if you will, rule each section with unchecked power and authority.  How many times have you seen a moderator exercise their will on a thread with little to no regard for the rules?  How many of them have even read the rules?  I reject this notion of authority and decry them with a shout of "SHAME!"
> 
> Shame on the red tag usurpers!  Shame on the fickle moderators with their contempt for the rule of law!  Shame!  Shame!
> 
> ...



You tell 'em, Lollys!


----------



## metalmom (Jun 27, 2016)

RF-I am bad at them too.

I feel like you guys are going too easy on me. SNAP SNAP -bring it brothers.I can hack it.

Sorry Deathy and Florida-coming for you tomorrow


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 27, 2016)

metalmom said:


> I feel like you guys are going too easy on me


----------



## metalmom (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks Ooh-Rah. I am ready and able to take some heat.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2016)

Has anyone actually seen @pardus ?  He's been gone so long I'm wondering if he finally went out and got himself a boyfriend.

I will (begrudingly) say that his showing in the election standing speaks to the high regard in which he is held by the members here.  Not a single post and still a super strong showing.


----------



## compforce (Jun 27, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Has anyone actually seen @pardus ?  He's been gone so long I'm wondering if he finally went out and got himself a boyfriend.



Yesterday....Walmart...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 27, 2016)

moobob said:


>



"The Town" is one of the movies I could watch any time.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 27, 2016)

You are either a smack talker or a flat talker. Who do you want to be.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

I got nothing but hate, until @x SF med responds to this thread in appropriate class....


----------



## Brill (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I got nothing but hate, until @x SF med responds to this thread in appropriate class....



Isn't he in a retirement home somewhere?


----------



## metalmom (Jun 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I got nothing but hate, until @x SF med responds to this thread in appropriate class....


Did you just like the post I deleted lol Thought it was too much


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

So we went from page 9 to page gay-as-hell... I left you degenerate fools with a gold mine of shit talking, and you all touched the almighty in his no-no spot! How dare you all, making me strike up a shitty conversation with the sober one...aka the wife!

I hate everyone, votes don't really mean shit because @TLDR20 is a homo, but someone please make this worth my lack of paying attention to bath time...

Pussies!


----------



## metalmom (Jun 27, 2016)

Freefalling-why are you so afraid of me. lol


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 27, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Has anyone actually seen @pardus ? He's been gone so long I'm wondering if he finally went out and got himself a boyfriend



I thought he was into sheep.. Pretty sure this had been established.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

So Ooh-Rah raises his Anime built virginity shield in response to Metal Mom's delusional belief that anyone is taking it easy on her.

The fact is you need to receive less bashing and more sandwich orders.

Interestingly, Troll will post something tomorrow because evolution has ensured that old, decrepit ass people shutdown after a certain hour faster than a ghetto laptop that got its power cord bumped.

Red Flag taking man lessons from Ben Affleck and Jeremy Renner explains a lot actually


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 27, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Freefalling-why are you so afraid of me. lol



Nobody is afraid of Hilary Clinton, we just hate it when she speaks.

Much like you actually :)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 27, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> So Ooh-Rah raises his Anime built virginity shield in response to Metal Mom's delusional belief that anyone is taking it easy on her.
> 
> The fact is you need to receive less bashing and more sandwich orders.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Jun 27, 2016)

OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.
I promise you strong leadership, incorporating threats, intimidation, blackmail and bribes. All for the greater good (of me).
I have an all encompassing plan for world domination. My first step is the hostile take over of Shadow Spear and the final destruction of the most evil and foul smelling @Marauder06! A despicable being that I'm sure you all recognize as one worthy of your just and righteous derision!

JOIN ME FOR A STRONG FUTURE! ONE BOARD, ONE THOUGHT PROCESS (mine), ONE LEADER! (me).

Your Fuhrer friend
Pardus


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2016)

It's about damn time old man!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2016)

metalmom said:


> As much as I agree with much of your post I think I can go one better as compared to the short walk . l would rather see a SS cannon that sent out the flaming squirrels. Metaphorically speaking.



We have the ban hammer here, of which you have been mighty close to finding out about...


Diamondback 2/2 said:


> So we went from page 9 to page gay-as-hell... I left you degenerate fools with a gold mine of shit talking, and you all touched the almighty in his no-no spot! How dare you all, making me strike up a shitty conversation with the sober one...aka the wife!
> 
> I hate everyone, votes don't really mean shit because @TLDR20 is a homo, but someone please make this worth my lack of paying attention to bath time...
> 
> Pussies!



Pussy, there is no pussy here.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2016)

pardus said:


> OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.
> I promise you strong leadership, incorporating threats, intimidation, blackmail and bribes. All for the greater good (of me).
> I have an all encompassing plan for world domination. My first step is the hostile take over of Shadow Spear and the final destruction of the most evil and foul smelling @Marauder06! A despicable being that I'm sure you all recognize as one worthy of your just and righteous derision!
> 
> ...



Shut up Immigrant...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Freefalling-why are you so afraid of me. lol



No one is afraid of a Canadian soccer mom, no one.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 28, 2016)

pardus said:


> OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.
> I promise you strong leadership, incorporating threats, intimidation, blackmail and bribes. All for the greater good (of me).
> I have an all encompassing plan for world domination. My first step is the hostile take over of Shadow Spear and the final destruction of the most evil and foul smelling @Marauder06! A despicable being that I'm sure you all recognize as one worthy of your just and righteous derision!
> 
> ...



Just got hard.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 28, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> No one is afraid of a Canadian soccer mom, no one.



Canadian _curling_ mom.  With DDs.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> No one is afraid of a Canadian soccer mom, no one.


Or any Canadian really...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Or any Canadian really...


...or former Canadian.

...or current or former Kiwi.

#Murica.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 28, 2016)

@pardus so how was the goat beauty pageant?  Did you bang the winner?


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Just got hard.



That wasn't my first reaction to his post, but whatever does it for you, mate.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 28, 2016)

That's because you're old and you gotta plan it in advance now.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 28, 2016)

The difference between myself and all these other candidates... Trash talk, unable to be backed up by their broken bodies. 

Unlike them, I actually may be in your very home town, right now. What better way to moderate than both digitally, and in person when the need requires?

I've got more monitors than the space station and more time on my hands to ensure the population maintains the standard. 

Voting for most of the usual suspects maintains the declining status quo.
Voting for most of the new candidates will result in apologies, poor sandwiches, and bad judgement.

A vote for me is a vote for bringing Shadowspear, and all of you along on a grand step forward.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> I've got more monitors than the space station and more time on my hands to ensure the population maintains the standard.


Wow, you had my vote until you became some fucking nerd who lives in hiding.

If you're in my town as you hinted, you'll be too occupied with hot pockets, war craft, and matt best videos on youtube to be even able to threaten me with a good time.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ... I shall return this evening in judgment and a generalized attitude of disgust and contempt.




So, it'll be just like any other day?   Yawn.

Damn, this thread is still so full of weak sauce that it can barely lift it's own head....

We need a good Beer Party Candidate - erudite, eloquent, able to verbally rip the nuts off of any other candidates, with a vicious rapier like wit...  someone ballsy enough to yell, " HERE, HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS, IT'S GONNA BE EPIC, YOU FUCKERS!!!"

But, alas, poor Shadowspear, I knew him, Horatio...  he is gone.  

Step up your games kids,  this mom talk is as wrong as PeeWee herman's bedroom.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Wow, you had my vote until you became some fucking nerd who lives in hiding.



Oh, no HA, he is now the Roving Rangerpsych, somewhere in America, unknown by the membership, with digital surveillance and many bullet launchers, other implements of destruction and mayhem and a thesaurus....  be afraid of the road wandering Sasquatch...  one never knows where he will surface....  but, if he does surface near you, offerings of beer, seared animal flesh and fresh blackberries will assuage the anger enough that you will live to tell the tale after he moves to his next victim....

I would venture a guess that RP is the closest we have to a Beer Party Candidate...  the friggin former Kiwi, now ex-pat, semi-American that can't be understood even on his best day has formed the Ensure and Depends Party, thus relying on his reputation to falsely instill fear and loathing on this campaign trail...  Be afraid of the Rangerpsych, and make sure you have a rocking chair for the pardus.....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Wow, you had my vote until you became some fucking nerd who lives in hiding.
> 
> If you're in my town as you hinted, you'll be too occupied with hot pockets, war craft, and matt best videos on youtube to be even able to threaten me with a good time.




Lives in hiding? That's exactly how disillusioned you are? My apologies. See, if you kept in better contact with your female family members, you'd know exactly where I currently reside. You don't cook me hot pockets, which is why I never reached out to you. Nor do you have blackberries.

This election is everyone's chance to make this forum great once again. I can do it, but I need you all to meet me halfway.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Oh, no HA, he is now the Roving Rangerpsych, somewhere in America, unknown by the membership, with digital surveillance and many bullet launchers, other implements of destruction and mayhem and a thesaurus....


Here he is carrying his destruction and mayhem...


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> See, if you kept in better contact with your female family members, you'd know exactly where I currently reside....
> 
> ....This election is everyone's chance to make this forum great once again. I can do it, but I need you all to meet me halfway.



My female family members have discussed what it means to meet you halfway - she said her hips didn't have to move that far.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> We need a good Beer Party Candidate -  someone ballsy enough to yell, " HERE, HOLD MY NEAR BEER AND WATCH ME BREAK MY HIP TRYING TO BE YOUNG AGAIN, IT'S GONNA BE EPIC, SOMEONE CALL A PJ...or just EMS!!!"



Well, in order to have a beer party, it would require someone not under doctors orders to drink o'doul's. And so you know, we are not impressed with your  feeble attempts to act younger or cooler, sometimes it's better to age with grace as opposed to tormenting  the rest of us with your jokes and saying from 40 years ago.

You know how I know you're getting old? 5 years ago you would have wrecked shop on me and everyone else. Instead you leave us emotionally confused and saddened with an internal thought of  "ah man, the poor old guy is turning senile".

But don't fret, @LibraryLady will be along shortly with your afternoon snacks, and maybe an extra scoop of banana pudding.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

He's old, leave him alone.

The only advice he hears these days comes from inside his head.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> He's old, leave him alone.
> 
> The only advice he hears these days comes from inside his head.



The Troll is like a rabid dog on the other side of the fence, you just keep poking him with a stick and eventually he will break out and bite everyone. Just watch!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> The Troll is like a rabid dog on the other side of the fence, you just keep poking him with a stick and eventually he will break out and bite everyone. Just watch!


His reaction entirely depends on where you poke him and with what stick exactly.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> The difference between myself and all these other candidates... Trash talk, unable to be backed up by their broken bodies.
> 
> Unlike them, I actually may be in your very home town, right now. What better way to moderate than both digitally, and in person when the need requires?
> 
> ...


Amazing.  This guy thinks that being a huge nerd, as well as being on the road all of the time, are great qualifications for modship. 

Well listen here "Ranger Psych" (if that is your real name), take this post and spread it across all three monitors on your USS Dorkprise because I want you to see this:

What are you gonna do when it's 3am and you're on hour 9 of a long haul shipment through Nocellservice, KS and the call comes in that moderatin' is needed?  You're gonna be out of pocket.  You're gonna be our Hillary, unable to be reached in time of need.  You can only say "I don't recall" so many times before our noble 'Spearians catch on to your game.  It's bad enough that you're constantly gonna be mobile.  Is your email server gonna be mobile too?  SHAME.
It took you over 24 hours to even post in this thread.  How are you gonna cue up a ban when you're on I-90 through Bozeman?  With your ape thumbs on a tiny phone screen?  You're better off talking about Obama's lizard family over CB  and keeping your tamagotchi fed than moderating.  Just make sure to watch out for cyclists.

*Deathy Mcdeath - Always at the computer - Always watching - even when he's not*


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> The only advice he hears these days comes from inside his head.



Only some of the voices are worth listening to.

The big question, at this point, is.... how have I become a target of derision of the candidates?  I am not even running, and their vituperative invective is directed at the Troll who is trying to liven up this weak assed "smack talking(???)" thread....  Y'all's creativity is sucking like an Afghan Hookah at sunset, step up your game. 

<sigh>Not even running, and they're still afraid of me....    Not even one, "Shut up Troll, you're not running....  go away... but rather, inflamed invective, toward the Troll soon to formerly be known as 'mod' on the board..."   Unless..... I become an appointee mod, or advisory mod to the nugs...  mod emeritus - now I like that one.

OK, get in there and take on your opponents - verbally eviscerate them, make their great grandparents cry from the pain of your scathing wit...  step it up you lazy candidates, make this more lively than the current national campaign, because you don't have 18 months to form your attacks, just 7 days...  and (according to some religions) God created the world and rested in 7 days....  you fuckers can't even form a cogent smacktalking thread....  losers.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Amazing.  This guy thinks that being a huge nerd, as well as being on the road all of the time, are great qualifications for modship.
> 
> Well listen here "Ranger Psych" (if that is your real name), take this post and spread it across all three monitors on your USS Dorkprise because I want you to see this:
> 
> ...



Oh, now this is some good stuff right here! Well done Deathy!!!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Only some of the voices are worth listening to.
> 
> The big question, at this point, is.... how have I become a target of derision of the candidates?  I am not even running, and their vituperative invective is directed at the Troll who is trying to liven up this weak assed "smack talking(???)" thread....  Y'all's creativity is sucking like an Afghan Hookah at sunset, step up your game.
> 
> ...


Step off grandpa before I break your hip!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Step off grandpa before I break your hip!



You can try...  because old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill at every turn....  I'm not as old as people think I am....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Only some of the voices are worth listening to.
> 
> The big question, at this point, is.... how have I become a target of derision of the candidates?  I am not even running, and their vituperative invective is directed at the Troll who is trying to liven up this weak assed "smack talking(???)" thread....  Y'all's creativity is sucking like an Afghan Hookah at sunset, step up your game.
> 
> ...



All I got from this is, everyone keeps attacking me and I don't get to be a mod anymore. I hate everyone now and I'm taking my ball and going home...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> All I got from this is, everyone keeps attacking me and I don't get to be a mod anymore. I hate everyone now and I'm taking my ball and going home...



Um, not really, but nice try bastige....  you can play again later, after you come up with something that might hurt my non-existent feels....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Um, not really, but nice try bastige....  you can play again later, after you come up with something that might hurt my non-existent feels....


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


>



What. the. Fuck. was. that?    and how the hell did you ever find it, and why did you find it?    That should be a bannable event... a 7 day vacation....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> What. the. Fuck. was. that?    and how the hell did you ever find it, and why did you find it?    That should be a bannable event... a 7 day vacation....



Don't act like you didn't listen to that a few cold lonely nights. It's just a tribute to your ageless "feels".


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

@Diamondback 2/2 has to put on a reflective belt before he posts.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 has to put on a reflective belt before he mounts my mom.



I thought that was common practice with your mom?


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> You can try...



I feel that statement coupled with a lack of response in a smack talking thread raises a lot of questions:  




Wielding the ban hammer is an important part of the job.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I thought that was common practice with your mom?



If it's uncommon to us then it's probably common to her. At least she taught him smacktalking and propaganderatin' unlike most in this thread.



Isiah6:8 said:


> Wielding the ban hammer is an important part of the job.



Is not important job, is only job.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Only some of the voices are worth listening to.
> 
> The big question, at this point, is.... how have I become a target of derision of the candidates?



The same reason stray cats are kicked across the alley way - you both smell bad and are equally worthless.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 28, 2016)

Have to drop out due to medical issues. All have a blast and may the best win though you are all awesome.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 has to put on a reflective belt before he posts.


You two are something special. Why do you need him to wear a reflective belt when it would just be hovering over your forehead?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Well there goes the "HOOKERS & BLOW" campaign.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> You two are something special. Why do you need him to wear a reflective belt when it would just be hovering over your forehead?


It's so your ass doesn't need a ground guide when giving him a reacharound.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> It's so your ass doesn't need a ground guide when giving him a reacharound.


Why a ground guide? All I have to do is look down - shit, that's usually where we find you anyway Deathy.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Only some of the voices are worth listening to.
> 
> The big question, at this point, is.... how have I become a target of derision of the candidates?  I am not even running, and their vituperative invective is directed at the Troll who is trying to liven up this weak assed "smack talking(???)" thread....  Y'all's creativity is sucking like an Afghan Hookah at sunset, step up your game.
> 
> <sigh>Not even running, and they're still afraid of me



The Troll - the Trey Gowdy of SS. Except, y'know...shorter. Older (but only by a century or so).  And less likely to possess Yuengling.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

policemedic said:


> And less likely to possess Yuengling



We have Moose Drool, amber lagers, Czechmate Pilsner, Trout Slayer, Pigs Ass Porter and Cold Smoke Scottish Ale... Yeungling is no longer needed to keep the taste buds in shape.  More good breweries (nano and micro) than you can shake a fly rod or boom stick at....  so there.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Why a ground guide? All I have to do is look down - shit, that's usually where we find you anyway Deathy.


Shit man, you ride my balls so much I might as well give you a cowboy hat.  I'm sure you'd make a good power bottom


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

lol nobody is riding your skittle sized testicles; I'd follow Hilary Clinton into Ramadi over anything cowboy hat worthy with you.

No surprise that Power Bottom is in your vocabulary and is only indicative of the fact that you're an even bigger closet homo than we originally anticipated.

If Deathy is nominated, the first order of business in his eyes is to have an awareness meeting for what everyone identifies as and we must all be sure not to offend anyone. Deathy like many other candidates, hail from the new mico-aggression era where mean looks and sad-twilight movie sneered faces are designed to somehow deter war hardened, beer drinking, beard rocking and CCP don'ing motherfuckers from being real americans.

My first order of business at this point is to just ban Deathy and all the other pussies that didn't get voted in. The fact that they thought they had a voice in the first place requires that I do this.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

This is the Brokeback mountain smacktalking thread....  the first ever Brokeback smacktalking thread...  WTF candidates...  the bunch of you should VW just because you have neither imagination nor initiative... and some are neither witty nor funny... 

Jeez...  start stripping the flesh from your opponents, this is Shadowspear politics... it usually makes Chicago or Tamany Hall look like pillow fights...  you guys are tickling each other with feathers and giving each other reach arounds....  start the Camel Clutches and flying elbow drops....  make fun and bloody....


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

I had to edit and finish, settle down Troll before you get kicked from your computer chair into the fucking drywall.

Mod edit - Troll, not troll....


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

Isiah6:8 said:


> I feel that statement coupled with a lack of response in a smack talking thread raises a lot of questions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who, in the fuck, are you - and why is a Finance guy even talking?

Go concern yourself with who's business card looks the best or shop for some salmon colored short shorts.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 28, 2016)

pardus said:


> OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.
> I promise you strong leadership, incorporating threats, intimidation, blackmail and bribes. All for the greater good (of me).
> I have an all encompassing plan for world domination. My first step is the hostile take over of Shadow Spear and the final destruction of the most evil and foul smelling @Marauder06! A despicable being that I'm sure you all recognize as one worthy of your just and righteous derision!
> 
> ...



I would pay good money to hear your ridiculous and shitty accent followed by the sound of you gasping for air.

No we will not vote for you, this site hosts many nations but was founded in America.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> who, finance, cards, fish, fish shorts



Being from Chicago and in finance it is apparent that around every election there is an opportunity to acquire "better business cards and more colored shorts".  

Your campaign needs more hate, more outlandish promises and better character attacks.  #MakeHateGreatAgain


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Amazing.  This guy thinks that being a huge nerd, as well as being on the road all of the time, are great qualifications for modship.
> 
> Well listen here "Ranger Psych" (if that is your real name), take this post and spread it across all three monitors on your USS Dorkprise because I want you to see this:
> 
> ...



Take note: This is where ass is shown, hyperbole thrown, and a smackdown laid.

You infer that I'm a nerd. How is that a negative feature for access and moderation of an internet accessed forum?  You try to spin it as though I *CAN* be out of pocket. I don't subsribe to your posting technique, which if I might add, is akin to a Venn diagram between verbal fecal liquifaction and over 9000 monkeys with keyboards. I choose to make minimal posts, in a generally articulate manner, to get my points across. Not just throw everything at a wall and be happy if something sticks.

You infer that somehow you can actually have more regular internet access than me. Do you have a backup Iridium with data connection? Do you have multiple avenues of access? These are all things I bring to the table that you, dare I say, outright lack. Nevermind compunction, composure, and comprehension of the most major aspect of this forum... SOF.

I live and work out of a mobile TOC. I also understand the meaning of TEAM, as this isn't a sole moderatorship, but a TEAM effort between all who are elected and selected. The concept seems to elude you. 

As for me solely, I also have minions that have direct contact information and will not hesitate to contact me if something is actionable.  I bring a team straight to the table of all seeing eyes and ears, a better intelligence network than the NSA. What do you bring? A potato computer and some inarticulate grunting?  That's all I see from my perspective, but the masses shall decide the ultimate decision. 

As for the Beer Party, I raise my stein in their honor and am proud to accept their support.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 28, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Take note: This is where ass is shown, hyperbole thrown, and a smackdown laid.
> 
> You infer that I'm a nerd. How is that a negative feature for access and moderation of an internet accessed forum?  You try to spin it as though I *CAN* be out of pocket. I don't subsribe to your posting technique, which if I might add, is akin to a Venn diagram between verbal fecal liquifaction and over 9000 monkeys with keyboards. I choose to make minimal posts, in a generally articulate manner, to get my points across. Not just throw everything at a wall and be happy if something sticks.
> 
> ...



Uh, Oh....   Sasquatch went all ivy League and MIT....   not a good sign, not at all....  

the Beer Party endorses the literate and very large Missing link Ranger...  and not just because he's scary.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Take note: This is where ass is shown, hyperbole thrown, and a smackdown laid.
> 
> You infer that I'm a nerd. How is that a negative feature for access and moderation of an internet accessed forum?  You try to spin it as though I *CAN* be out of pocket. I don't subsribe to your posting technique, which if I might add, is akin to a Venn diagram between verbal fecal liquifaction and over 9000 monkeys with keyboards. I choose to make minimal posts, in a generally articulate manner, to get my points across. Not just throw everything at a wall and be happy if something sticks.
> 
> ...



I'm  pretty sure I just saw @Deathy McDeath


----------



## metalmom (Jun 28, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well there goes the "HOOKERS & BLOW" campaign.


 Since I cant run can there be a stand in like Diamondback?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Since I cant run can there be a stand in like Diamondback?



I'm ineligible, and besides they would only give me the controls for about ten minutes before I got perma-banned for driving this rig right off the cliff of sanity!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> So, it'll be just like any other day?   Yawn.
> 
> Damn, this thread is still so full of weak sauce that it can barely lift it's own head....



*its


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> *its



I just heard the troll's head explode.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I just heard the troll's head explode.


*Troll's


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> *Troll's



Pfft. He'll always be a little "t" to me. Class him up if you want, but don't expect the rest of us to pay homage.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Pfft. He'll always be a little "t" to me



I spy a new nickname!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2016)

Let it be known, if you entered this running, and then got your feelings hurt, you need to grow the hell up.


----------



## metalmom (Jun 28, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> So Ooh-Rah raises his Anime built virginity shield in response to Metal Mom's delusional belief that anyone is taking it easy on her.
> 
> The fact is you need to receive less bashing and more sandwich orders.
> 
> ...


 First off - Ooh-Rah was not shielding me. It was a warning-be careful for what you wish for.I realize I am not in the running anymore but still have words.
Hate Ape- once you are done picking off the cooties listen up. You wish to be TLDR-but he wouldnt even allow you to walk behind his shadow let alone be in it. Keep it going:}


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Take note: This is where ass is shown, hyperbole thrown, and a smackdown laid.
> 
> You infer that I'm a nerd. How is that a negative feature for access and moderation of an internet accessed forum?  You try to spin it as though I *CAN* be out of pocket. I don't subsribe to your posting technique, which if I might add, is akin to a Venn diagram between verbal fecal liquifaction and over 9000 monkeys with keyboards. I choose to make minimal posts, in a generally articulate manner, to get my points across. Not just throw everything at a wall and be happy if something sticks.
> 
> ...


Bruh.  Please.  I have FiOS to my apartment.  I have university internet at my day job.  New York City has multiple backbones running through Manhattan, served by a plethora of massive macro cell towers.  Hell, you wanna talk connectivity?  Our subways smell like piss and vomit but *they have fucking wifi*.  Shit, I can cue up a ban while going under the Holland tunnel and desperately trying not to hear the homeless guy in the next car taking a shit.  You have Iridium?  That's cute.  Compared to you, I have Osmium.  Take a second and Bing that one.

And you want to talk about compunction (poor choice of word here) and composure?  I deal with Tier 1 SJWs who remind me that my lack of support for Palestine is a racist microaggression and support for white rape culture.  That I'm literally Hitler for not sacrificing my first born for HDR22.  Liberal as I may be, it takes every fiber of my soul not to camel clutch these fucks until their Mom feels it.  Tell me, what sort of adversity do you deal with on the road?  Tweakers?  Truthers?  Trumpites?  You can take your "mobile TOC" and shove it right up your Assad!

Face it Ranger "Hussein" Psych, the people have spoken: through sheer effort and force of will alone, I have *overtaken* you in the polls, overcoming a 10 vote deficit in less than a day.   These noble Spearians, We The People, dont want you.  They don't want @Totentanz.  They don't want @pardus.  The people have spoken and they want *New York values* all up in this bitch!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Bruh.  Please.  I have FiOS to my apartment.  I have university internet at my day job.  New York City has multiple backbones running through Manhattan, served by a plethora of massive macro cell towers.  Hell, you wanna talk connectivity?  Our subways smell like piss and vomit but *they have fucking wifi*.  Shit, I can cue up a ban while going under the Holland tunnel and desperately trying not to hear the homeless guy in the next car taking a shit.  You have Iridium?  That's cute.  Compared to you, I have Osmium.  Take a second and Bing that one.
> 
> And you want to talk about compunction (poor choice of word here) and composure?  I deal with Tier 1 SJWs who remind me that my lack of support for Palestine is a racist microaggression and support for white rape culture.  That I'm literally Hitler for not sacrificing my first born for HDR22.  Liberal as I may be, it takes every fiber of my soul not to camel clutch these fucks until their Mom feels it.  Tell me, what sort of adversity do you deal with on the road?  Tweakers?  Truthers?  Trumpites?  You can take your "mobile TOC" and shove it right up your Assad!
> 
> Face it Ranger "Hussein" Psych, the people have spoken: through sheer effort and force of will alone, I have *overtaken* you in the polls, overcoming a 10 vote deficit in less than a day.   These noble Spearians, We The People, dont want you.  They don't want @Totentanz.  They don't want @pardus.  The people have spoken and they want *New York values* all up in this bitch!


Oh damn son. That might be a game changer right there.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2016)

If only mods could ban anyone.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> If only mods could ban anyone.



If they could we wouldn't have admins because all of us would get the boot. Without our iron will the mods would form a Voltron of Stupid or a Human Stupidpede, jamming their heads into the other's asses in a never ending cycle of violence and derp.

Admins alone move the wheels of history!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

By the way bruh, your shit-talking game is pretty weak.  Who's your campaign manager, Abu Hajaar?


----------



## moobob (Jun 28, 2016)

I was counting on free media coverage of my speeches and rallies... cricket


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> By the way bruh, your shit-talking game is pretty weak.  Who's your campaign manager, Abu Hajaar?



Do you even know how to internet? You have FiOS and vomit-covered wifi or Joel Osmentium or whatever, but the Reply feature escapes your liberal, (Little "l") Ivy League education?

Who are you talking to?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Do you even know how to internet? You have FiOS and vomit-covered wifi or Joel Osmentium or whatever, but the Reply feature escapes your liberal, (Little "l") Ivy League education?
> 
> Who are you talking to?


That was a third-person plural "bruh", bruh.  It was directed to the whole field, generally.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That was a third-person plural "bruh", bruh.  It was directed to the whole field, generally.



You're giving me "microexasperation."


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You're giving me "microexasperation."


He's testing your authority.  You should re-assert dominance by banning him.

And Pardus.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mostly Pardus.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

YOU SEE?  The SS(e) fears the take-no-shit attitude of renegade candidate Deathy McDeath!  They're doing everything in their power to try and stop him before he destroys their party!  You see what I'm up against?  Entrenched money and power at every level, but I keep on winning!  I already overtook @Ranger Psych and @Totentanz , and in just two more votes I'll overtake @pardus who, I might add, is due for a retirement anyway.

*Deathy McDeath - For a better today - And a better tomorrow - And a better yesterday!*


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> YOU SEE?  The SS(e) fears the take-no-shit attitude of renegade candidate Deathy McDeath!  They're doing everything in their power to try and stop him before he destroys their party!  You see what I'm up against?  Entrenched money and power at every level, but I keep on winning!  I already overtook @Ranger Psych and @Totentanz , and in just two more votes I'll overtake @pardus who, I might add, is due for a retirement anyway.
> 
> *Deathy McDeath - For a better today - And a better tomorrow - And a better yesterday!*



Simmer down, Fancy Pants. I do have a "few" pairs myself


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

Yo, don't you have some papers to grade?  Or would that be too traumatizing for today's Army cadet?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

Really?  That's all you've got?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Well there goes the "HOOKERS & BLOW" campaign.



it was a good effort, bro


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Uh, Oh....   Sasquatch went all ivy League and MIT....   not a good sign, not at all....
> 
> the Beer Party endorses the literate and very large Missing link Ranger...  and not just because he's scary.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

pardus said:


> OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.
> I promise you strong leadership, incorporating threats, intimidation, blackmail and bribes. All for the greater good (of me).
> I have an all encompassing plan for world domination. My first step is the hostile take over of Shadow Spear and the final destruction of the most evil and foul smelling @Marauder06! A despicable being that I'm sure you all recognize as one worthy of your just and righteous derision!
> 
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> She is right about my typos, I probably hold the record for them.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 28, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> A





Marauder06 said:


> WHOLE





Marauder06 said:


> BUNCH





Marauder06 said:


> OF





Marauder06 said:


> QUOTES









It's there for a reason, bro


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 28, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> It's there for a reason, bro



Zing


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 28, 2016)

@Deathy McDeath Didn't you have a purple "brony" man as your avatar for like the longest time? Something about it being your spirit animal? Oh wait...Deathy Mcdeath the "Brony" candidate!


Deathy McDeath said:


> I'm okay with pink unicorn guy.  He's my spirit animal.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Bruh.  Please.  I have FiOS to my apartment.  I have university internet at my day job.  New York City has multiple backbones running through Manhattan, served by a plethora of massive macro cell towers.  Hell, you wanna talk connectivity?  Our subways smell like piss and vomit but *they have fucking wifi*.  Shit, I can cue up a ban while going under the Holland tunnel and desperately trying not to hear the homeless guy in the next car taking a shit.  You have Iridium?  That's cute.  Compared to you, I have Osmium.  Take a second and Bing that one.
> 
> And you want to talk about compunction (poor choice of word here) and composure?  I deal with Tier 1 SJWs who remind me that my lack of support for Palestine is a racist microaggression and support for white rape culture.  That I'm literally Hitler for not sacrificing my first born for HDR22.  Liberal as I may be, it takes every fiber of my soul not to camel clutch these fucks until their Mom feels it.  Tell me, what sort of adversity do you deal with on the road?  Tweakers?  Truthers?  Trumpites?  You can take your "mobile TOC" and shove it right up your Assad!
> 
> Face it Ranger "Hussein" Psych, the people have spoken: through sheer effort and force of will alone, I have *overtaken* you in the polls, overcoming a 10 vote deficit in less than a day.   These noble Spearians, We The People, dont want you.  They don't want @Totentanz.  They don't want @pardus.  The people have spoken and they want *New York values* all up in this bitch!



What kind of adversity do I deal with on the road? Oh, I don't know, the adversity of dealing with the fact that my coworkers and I deliver everything this nation runs on, with less appreciation from the masses than a draftee in Vietnam. The adversity of shippers and receivers that don't have facilities to use, so I have to E-tool on the roadside if not worse. The adversity of spending weeks away from home, with the only contact being via cellular or Iridium as the location needs.  Running each day on a timer that nobody except those in my profession actually understand, where time truly is money and some other shitneck's lackadasical attitude and work ethic directly impacts my ability to execute work. Having to read inane posts you produce. The list goes on.

Being in the transportation and shipping industry, I get to see first hand exactly what kind of inane environment liberal thinking produces. Right now, in the name of "recycling", I will burn over a thousand gallons of fuel transporting cardboard from a collection location to a recycling facility, where the end product will be sold to your brethren so they can feel good about "doing something for the environment" instead of exercising a life cycle on a plant we can grow again, or perhaps even simply consuming less in a more intelligent manner, and repurposing the byproducts of purchased materials and items.

I recycle products on my truck every single day, and my net personal waste production is less than a cubic foot a week. How much trash do you have to throw away in a week?

You brag about NY infrastructure as though you actually had a part in building any aspect of it. You don't own an inch of that infrastructure personally, so don't try to infer any credit upon yourself for willingly living in a cesspool you contribute to, but don't own a lick of.  Highway side rest stops have wifi too, and your mom offers hotspot access when she trundles through the back row of the truck stop.  Try harder, you're slacking.

The infrastructure I use, I don't own and never laid claim to, but I leverage the resources I have at my disposal on a level that you can't even comprehend. I find it laughable when you have to break out a periodic table in order to build a snide comment.

It's obvious you feel threatened by me. If I had your lack of skill and talent, I would most likely go into the fetal position and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Brill (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> It's there for a reason, bro



I believe @Marauder06 has just been moderated!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This thread sucks. I'm going to eat my leftover lamb and Guinness stew then go to bed. Maybe tomorrow will see some type of improvement. This is the second worst election in America right now.


 
It's only coz I notz runnin ...Everyone is missin me tomfoolery ! begorra !!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 29, 2016)

lindy said:


> I believe @Marauder06 has just been moderated!




The raising of Chesty's picture on this thread means a @Marauder06 dynasty for the next five hundred years.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Bruh.  Please.  I have FiOS to my apartment.  I have university internet at my day job.  New York City has multiple backbones running through Manhattan, served by a plethora of massive macro cell towers.  Hell, you wanna talk connectivity?  Our subways smell like piss and vomit but *they have fucking wifi*.  Shit, I can cue up a ban while going under the Holland tunnel and desperately trying not to hear the homeless guy in the next car taking a shit.  You have Iridium?  That's cute.  Compared to you, I have Osmium.  Take a second and Bing that one.
> 
> And you want to talk about compunction (poor choice of word here) and composure?  I deal with Tier 1 SJWs who remind me that my lack of support for Palestine is a racist microaggression and support for white rape culture.  That I'm literally Hitler for not sacrificing my first born for HDR22.  Liberal as I may be, it takes every fiber of my soul not to camel clutch these fucks until their Mom feels it.  Tell me, what sort of adversity do you deal with on the road?  Tweakers?  Truthers?  Trumpites?  You can take your "mobile TOC" and shove it right up your Assad!
> 
> Face it Ranger "Hussein" Psych, the people have spoken: through sheer effort and force of will alone, I have *overtaken* you in the polls, overcoming a 10 vote deficit in less than a day.   These noble Spearians, We The People, dont want you.  They don't want @Totentanz.  They don't want @pardus.  The people have spoken and they want *New York values* all up in this bitch!





Ranger Psych said:


> What kind of adversity do I deal with on the road? Oh, I don't know, the adversity of dealing with the fact that my coworkers and I deliver everything this nation runs on, with less appreciation from the masses than a draftee in Vietnam. The adversity of shippers and receivers that don't have facilities to use, so I have to E-tool on the roadside if not worse. The adversity of spending weeks away from home, with the only contact being via cellular or Iridium as the location needs.  Running each day on a timer that nobody except those in my profession actually understand, where time truly is money and some other shitneck's lackadasical attitude and work ethic directly impacts my ability to execute work. Having to read inane posts you produce. The list goes on.
> 
> Being in the transportation and shipping industry, I get to see first hand exactly what kind of inane environment liberal thinking produces. Right now, in the name of "recycling", I will burn over a thousand gallons of fuel transporting cardboard from a collection location to a recycling facility, where the end product will be sold to your brethren so they can feel good about "doing something for the environment" instead of exercising a life cycle on a plant we can grow again, or perhaps even simply consuming less in a more intelligent manner, and repurposing the byproducts of purchased materials and items.
> 
> ...



This kind of ludicrous, mutually negating calumny is what Joe Six Pack voters like me want to see from Mod candidates.

The above has also inspired me to create a quasi-new, liberal minded term: macroaggression.

Keep it rolling, gents!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The raising of Chesty's picture on this thread means a @Marauder06 dynasty for the next five hundred years.



Having now cemented the support of the board's "Marines" caucus, I feel secure enough in my chances that I am adopting a new campaign tactic:

no more negative campaigning

That's right, no more negative memes, posts, comments for the rest of this election cycle.  I don't need it.  Let others squabble over the scraps that fall from my victory banquet; I will no longer resort to such base tactics.  From now on, I will make ShadowSpear grate again by only posting positivity.

Read my lips: " no new backstabs."


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 29, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Having now cemented the support of the board's "Marines" caucus, I feel secure enough in my chances that I am adopting a new campaign tactic:
> 
> no more negative campaigning
> 
> ...



That's the most Libtard post yet, more so than the obvious Libtards spewing their love for all things O; Obama, Oprah, OMG, Orange County, Out of the Closet.

Can you use your new found positivity to help  change @pardus and @x SF med's depends?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 29, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Having now cemented the support of the board's "Marines" caucus, I feel secure enough in my chances that I am adopting a new campaign tactic:
> 
> no more negative campaigning
> 
> ...




Don't blow it. (Sir.) Now that you got Marines up your six you need _ATTACK! ATTACK! ATTACK! _Do like Chesty when they're dead, kill em a few more times. Empty those mags into their rotten bloated carcasses. FEED THEM TO THEIR OWN HOUNDS :die::die:


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> @Deathy McDeath Didn't you have a purple "brony" man as your avatar for like the longest time? Something about it being your spirit animal? Oh wait...Deathy Mcdeath the "Brony" candidate!



Who is this guy?!?!?!! Some mofo with less than 100 posts just took you to Bronyville or wherever they buried your manhood? @Deathy McDeath wants to be a mod and some sub-100 member just punked him?



Marauder06 said:


> no more negative campaigning



O RLY?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 29, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Let it be known, if you entered this running, and then got your feelings hurt, you need to grow the hell up.



I so want to like this post eleventybazillion times.



Marauder06 said:


> *its



auto correct....  I hate that ....  well played, Ma'am.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 29, 2016)

Crusader74 said:


> It's only coz I notz runnin ...Everyone is missin me tomfoolery ! begorra !!



WooHOO, the drunken leprechaun breaks his silence!


----------



## moobob (Jun 29, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> The raising of Chesty's picture on this thread means a @Marauder06 dynasty for the next five hundred years.


Don't fall for obvious pandering... à la Hillary "carries hot sauce at all times" on a black radio show.

Marines do have some of the greatest heroes like Chesty, John Basilone etc...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 29, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I will make ShadowSpear grate again by only posting positivity



I see what you did there, and it grates on my nerves.

BLOOD!!! GUTS!!!  EMPTY PROMISES!!!  BEER!!!  SAVAGE VERBAL ABUSE!!!  That's what this thread should be about,  candidates - choose your weapons and go for the as gladiators to decimate your opponents....  In the words of the McLeod, "THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!"


----------



## x SF med (Jun 29, 2016)

moobob said:


> Don't fall for obvious pandering... à la Hillary "carries hot sauce at all times" on a black radio show.
> 
> Marines do have some of the greatest heroes like Chesty, John Basilone etc...




The Army has Bob Howard, COL Donlon, Roy Benavides and Gary Gordon....   your point?


----------



## moobob (Jun 29, 2016)

Dammit Troll, I was calling out someone's pandering to minority groups and sneakily doing it myself immediately after. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## x SF med (Jun 29, 2016)

moobob said:


> Dammit Troll, I was calling out someone's pandering to minority groups and sneakily doing it myself immediately after. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Smacktalking must include one-upsmanship.  I win, and I don't even have a dog in the fight this time around.  Just showing you NUGs how a veteran Shadowspear campaigner plays the real game here in the smacktalking thread...   unfulfilled promises, then a hard dose of reality to make a point.

F'rinstance, you should make statements like:

"I will make all Marines Senior Members and junior Moderators on their first post, if they take a pledge to elect me King and support my overthrow of the oppressive reign of King Darth Tater Boon Shadowspear the First and his hoard of Minions, and will pray to the great Chesty for guidance in all matters; as a special reward all Marines will get beer on the 3rd Thursday of every month that begins with 'Q', and furthermore if elected, I will abide by all the moderation rules for the site, to keep order and righteousness alive here."

that's how this game is played....


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nobody knows what @x SF med is talking about. Himself included.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 29, 2016)

So he's a fluffer? What??

ETA: I should've quoted the post this was a reply to. Way to fuck up my delivery, @Ocoka One. Think of me when you start your car... :wall:


----------



## Gunz (Jun 29, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Smacktalking must include one-upsmanship.  I win, and I don't even have a dog in the fight this time around.  Just showing you NUGs how a veteran Shadowspear campaigner plays the real game here in the smacktalking thread...   unfulfilled promises, then a hard dose of reality to make a point.
> 
> F'rinstance, you should make statements like:
> 
> ...




Wow, you got my vote(s)!!! _Wait...are you even running???_:-/ No matter, with all that pandering and other cool shit you're talkin about you can be the king. 

When do I get my official Junior Moderator crash helmet and snorkel?

Is a purple brony anything like a BLUE WAFFLE?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Is a purple brony anything like a BLUE WAFFLE?



What is a Blue Waffle?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 29, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What is a Blue Waffle?



Oh jesus here we go again


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 29, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What is a Blue Waffle?



The fantastical disease which shall not have pictures of it posted here.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 29, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> The fantastical disease which shall not have pictures of it posted here.



Where's your sense of adventure? :-"


----------



## x SF med (Jun 29, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Wow, you got my vote(s)!!! _Wait...are you even running???_:-/ No matter, with all that pandering and other cool shit you're talkin about you can be the king.
> 
> When do I get my official Junior Moderator crash helmet and snorkel?
> 
> Is a purple brony anything like a BLUE WAFFLE?



Hate for even mentioning Bravo Whiskey.....


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 29, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Hate for even mentioning Bravo Whiskey.....


Don't hate people for calling your name...


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 29, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What is a Blue Waffle?


Google it.


----------



## pardus (Jun 29, 2016)

I want to burn all you blue waffle lovers in a fire!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2016)

That's a real picture of @pardus by the way!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 29, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That's a real picture of @pardus by the way!


He's a Blue Waffle?


----------



## compforce (Jun 29, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I will no longer resort to such base tactics.  From now on, I will make ShadowSpear *grate* again by only posting positivity.



Is it too late to nominate the person that has to proofread all of Mara's papers?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2016)

compforce said:


> Is it too late to nominate the person that has to proofread all of Mara's papers?



Check out my first post in this thread.  ;)

It's tough being the smartest person on the site.

Besides, The Troll already has that job.


----------



## Brill (Jun 29, 2016)

Candidates, what, exactly, is your position on the recent announcement that the Miss "Teen" USA pageant will not include a swimsuit competition?

Is this a covert win for yoga pants?


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 29, 2016)

Figure 1-1.  Yoga Pants Candidate Decision Reference Photo


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 29, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Check out my first post in this thread.  ;)
> 
> It's tough being the smartest person on the site.
> 
> Besides, The Troll already has that job.



Come on, we all know who the smartest person in this board is...






























The overlord Boon.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 29, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Come on, we all know who the smartest person in this board is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that possible when he's responsible for the most breakage of stuff on here?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 29, 2016)

The smartest people on the site are the chinese dataminers and their army of bots cataloging the boards.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow.

If you have not voted yet . . . holy smokes does every vote count.  A few races closer than you might think.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Wow.
> 
> If you have not voted yet . . . holy smokes does every vote count.  A few races closer than you might think.


...and it looks like they left the election thread unlocked.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 29, 2016)

Who are the super delegates on the board?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 29, 2016)

@TLDR20 and he has already pledged to back me.

Really, all of you lower-performing candidates should realize the folly of your ways and pledge your votes to the #1 stunna.

*Deathy McDeath - he'll mod you like one of his French girls*


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Who are the super delegates on the board?



You already know who it is.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> *Deathy McDeath - he'll mod you like one of his French girls*



So, you're going to French braid people's armpit hair? Damn, son. Desperation is a stinky cologne.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> @TLDR20 and he has already pledged to back me.
> 
> Really, all of you lower-performing candidates should realize the folly of your ways and pledge your votes to the #1 stunna.
> 
> *Deathy McDeath - he'll mod you like one of his French girls*





racing_kitty said:


> So, you're going to French braid people's armpit hair? Damn, son. Desperation is a stinky cologne.



Based on Deathy's avatar preferences it probably involves purple spandex, assless chaps, leather belts, and unicorn horns...

Vote Deathy! If your into that sort of stuff.


----------



## pardus (Jun 29, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Based on Deathy's avatar preferences it probably involves purple spandex, assless chaps, leather belts, and unicorn horns...
> 
> Vote Deathy! If your into that sort of stuff.



Says rabbit boy?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 29, 2016)

pardus said:


> Says rabbit boy?









That's what I get for trying to help.:-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Based on Deathy's avatar preferences it probably involves purple spandex, assless chaps, leather belts, and unicorn horns...
> 
> Vote Deathy! If your into that sort of stuff.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 29, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 15914


Don't you have a new case study to post? It's been three years.


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 29, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> View attachment 15914


----------



## AKkeith (Jun 29, 2016)

In a last ditch effort to surge me ahead in the polls:
I just got my hotel room at the Venetian for SHOT Show. All my voters will receive employment forms to attend the show. In addition to attendance, you will be invited as my personal entourage to all the penthouse parties that I will be attending. And let the record show, we have never held back at said parties lol. There are Shadowspear members that can attest. 

So go to the polls and vote. A vote for me is a vote for the best time of your life. 
God Bless America and God Bless Shadowspear.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Come on, we all know who the smartest person in this board is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kiss ass. So below an 18D/aspiring butt wiper  and nerve blocker....


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> @TLDR20 and he has already pledged to back me.
> 
> Really, all of you lower-performing candidates should realize the folly of your ways and pledge your votes to the #1 stunna.
> 
> *Deathy McDeath - he'll mod you like one of his French girls*



Do you mean one of your multiple personalities?  Pretty sure there are meds and therapy for that.

Hang in there, little guy(s).


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 29, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> In a last ditch effort to surge me ahead in the polls:
> I just got my hotel room at the Venetian for SHOT Show. All my voters will receive employment forms to attend the show. In addition to attendance, you will be invited as my personal entourage to all the penthouse parties that I will be attending. And let the record show, we have never held back at said parties lol. There are Shadowspear members that can attest.
> 
> So go to the polls and vote. A vote for me is a vote for the best time of your life.
> God Bless America and God Bless Shadowspear.


Hope you can deliver....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> In a last ditch effort to surge me ahead in the polls:
> I just got my hotel room at the Venetian for SHOT Show. All my voters will receive employment forms to attend the show. In addition to attendance, you will be invited as my personal entourage to all the penthouse parties that I will be attending. And let the record show, we have never held back at said parties lol. There are Shadowspear members that can attest.
> 
> So go to the polls and vote. A vote for me is a vote for the best time of your life.
> God Bless America and God Bless Shadowspear.



*I'll bring the Cuban cigars!*


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Hope you can deliver....



We can handle our own hotel rooms and parties. Can he handle our bar tabs and my entertainment expenses without having a coronary? That is the question.


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2016)

How is an 80 post mofo owning y'all?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> How is an 80 post mofo owning y'all?


You keep saying this, but nobody really seems to care


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> You keep saying this, but nobody really seems to care



Which speaks volumes about the acumen of this year's mob. Lyanna Mormont over there and her bunny are owning some of you yet you're oblivious.


----------



## Dame (Jun 29, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> In a last ditch effort to surge me ahead in the polls:
> I just got my hotel room at the Venetian for SHOT Show. All my voters will receive employment forms to attend the show. In addition to attendance, you will be invited as my personal entourage to all the penthouse parties that I will be attending. And let the record show, we have never held back at said parties lol. There are Shadowspear members that can attest.
> 
> So go to the polls and vote. A vote for me is a vote for the best time of your life.
> God Bless America and God Bless Shadowspear.


W
T
F
!

Dude. I so got you into that show to begin with. Now you're selling out?

Hmmmm, come to think of it. That's a mod move alright.
*VOTE AKKEITH!*


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 29, 2016)

policemedic said:


> We can handle our own hotel rooms and parties. Can he handle out bar tabs and my entertainment expenses without having a coronary? That is the question.



Can he cover the rider that comes with RK as your +1?


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Can he cover the rider that comes with RK as your +1?



No insurance company is that insane and no hotel room that sound proof.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> You keep saying this, but nobody really seems to care



He's got nothing else. He's still drafting his next Monday doesn't suck as much as Tuesday but I'm still stuck watching Man Love Thursday post.....


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 29, 2016)

policemedic said:


> No insurance company is that insane and no hotel room that sound proof.



But the pay-per-view of that party would cover the deductible.


----------



## pardus (Jun 29, 2016)

I need to get back to SHOT show. It was the perfect pre deployment blow out!


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Which speaks volumes about the acumen of this year's mob. Lyanna Mormont over there and her bunny are owning some of you yet you're oblivious.



Go cuddle with the DDs while the grown ups talk. 

FYI-- the set of grown ups does not include -
@Deathy McDeath


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 29, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Go cuddle with the DDs while the grown ups talk.
> 
> FYI-- the set of grown ups does not include -
> @Deathy McDeath


Well, I have the first name to add to my post-election ban list.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> But the pay-per-view of that party would cover the deductible.



Especially if it was marketed to Indiana Jones fans.


----------



## pardus (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Well, I have the first name to add to my post-election ban list.



You mean the wish I could ban list lol


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 29, 2016)

pardus said:


> You mean the wish I could ban list lol


Bro, I'm 4 votes ahead of you right now.  Hope you enjoyed your red tag time because you're finished.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Bro, I'm 4 votes ahead of you right now.  Hope you enjoyed your red tag time because you're finished.



Never underestimate the power of the cunt.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a simple message for the PLA hackers currently data mining the site:

做出正确的选择。投票 Deathy McDeath ！


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I have a simple message for the PLA hackers currently data mining the site:
> 
> 投票基思！永遠忠誠！



Fixed it for you!  Very generous by the way, Deathy!!!


----------



## policemedic (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I have a simple message for the PLA hackers currently data mining the site:
> 
> 做出正确的选择。投票 Deathy McDeath ！



Google translate renders that as, "Which candidate takes it up the ass? Deathy McDeath ( who should have studied Chinese instead of Urdu)".


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 29, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Google translate renders that as, "Which candidate takes it up the ass? Deathy McDeath ( who should have studied Chinese instead of Urdu)".


کیرم بخور


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> کیرم بخور



You better knock it off with that scribble. I'll take you off my favorable list.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 29, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> You better knock it off with that scribble. I'll take you off my favorable list.



His Real Doll is modeled after Valarie Jarrett. Him writing in worm script should not surprise you.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 29, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> His Real Doll is modeled after Valarie Jarrett. Him writing in worm script should not surprise you.


Sorry babe, but my Real Doll is modeled after Lady Liberty herself, with an attached Freedom Fleshlight for that extra pursuit of happiness.  Valerie?  She couldn't couldn't take my stimulus package.  Look, we may hold these truths to be self-evident that all men are created equal, but you could say that I've been "endowed" by my creator, if you catch my drift.  

*Deathy McDeath - penis plebiscite - cock quorum - dick delegation!*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2016)

We interrupt this lame attempt at shit talking....(We've come to use Google Translate!?!) for a few minutes of what it's really all about...tell em' Al!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> You keep saying this, but nobody really seems to care


sigh...Your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberries. This unconventional upbringing could be an indicator of your odd fascination with shee...er...equine male amalgamations.


policemedic said:


> Go cuddle with the DDs while the grown ups talk.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I have a simple message for the PLA hackers currently data mining the site:
> 
> 做出正确的选择。投票 Deathy McDeath ！



Most of us discovered wingdings back in 1995...


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


>



Thanks for the cute pic of your typical Saturday night as viewed from the kids table.  Do your parents have to tip the nursing assistants extra to pour prune juice into those bottles?

SS SHOT Show shenanigans involve rappelling down the side of the Paris hotel, secretly acquiring Irish waitress phone numbers at the pub without arousing suspicion from other SS members (Texas, I'm looking at you!), epic strip club debauchery, and adventures the like of which nearly caused the Hopfbrauhaus  to lose its liquor license.

We are legend.

You may now read a story and go to bed.  Warm milk and gluten-free cookies are on your night table.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 30, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Thanks for the cute pic of your typical Saturday night as viewed from the kids table.  Do your parents have to tip the nursing assistants extra to pour prune juice into those bottles?
> 
> SS SHOT Show shenanigans involve rappelling down the side of the Paris hotel, secretly acquiring Irish waitress phone numbers at the pub without arousing suspicion from other SS members (Texas, I'm looking at you!), epic strip club debauchery, and adventures the like of which nearly caused the Hopfbrauhaus  to lose its liquor license.
> 
> ...


----------



## moobob (Jun 30, 2016)

policemedic said:


> SS SHOT Show shenanigans involve rappelling down the side of the Paris hotel, secretly acquiring Irish waitress phone numbers at the pub without arousing suspicion from other SS members (Texas, I'm looking at you!), epic strip club debauchery, and adventures the like of which nearly caused the Hopfbrauhaus  to lose its liquor license.
> 
> We are legend.



Honestly, that's a Monday night for me. Maybe a Tuesday.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jun 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *I'll bring the Cuban cigars!*



Act now and with each cigar shipment, Ooh Rah will send you a personally signed copy of his favorite book. Because a cigar in your mouth just doesn't feel the same, without a copy of '50 Shades of Grey'! Vote AK Keith!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 30, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Hate for even mentioning Bravo Whiskey.....




...schmoke and a pancake...bong and a blintz? Well, den dere iz no pleazing you...


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Bro, I'm 4 votes ahead of you right now.  Hope you enjoyed your red tag time because you're finished.



Clearly that went right over your head. 
But whatever, if you are getting off on this election thing have fun. I'm not selling myself to anyone.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 30, 2016)

pardus said:


> I'm not selling myself to anyone.


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2016)

pardus said:


> I'm not selling myself to anyone.



Port-a-Johns on Bagram told a different story.


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Port-a-Johns on Bagram told a different story.



Well I needed the money and you were willing.


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2016)

pardus said:


> Well I needed the money and you were willing.



To be fair, you have some skillz.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What is a Blue Waffle?


I'm not falling for this shit again!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 30, 2016)

Ya'll get after the STDs don't you...Of course Ooh-Rah knows what a blue waffle is, Marines go after anything with a pair of tits.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Ya'll get after the STDs don't you...Of course Ooh-Rah knows what a blue waffle is, Marines go after anything with a pair of tits.



I hear they like Cav Scouts - better look out behind you.  The Steton reminds them of Brokeback Mountain...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 30, 2016)

Dog...you can't even spell, and I've a knife.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Dog...you can't even spell, and I've a knife.



Shouldn't you be somewhere talking about your sex life or Talking about how you don't need a Ranger tab?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice burn...isn't the purpose of that thread to spew BS?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Nice burn...isn't the purpose of that thread to spew BS?



Sure, the purpose of this one is to talk shit, you entered it there my young sexual tyranasaur...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 30, 2016)

It was a fun vacation.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> It was a fun vacation.





ThunderHorse said:


> Dog...you can't even spell, and I've a knife.





ThunderHorse said:


> Nice burn...isn't the purpose of that thread to spew BS?



The grown-ups are talking, junior.   Fantasyland is over there to the right, just past Space Mountain. I believe there's still a horsey carousel so you should feel right at home. Your "I never thought it would happen to me" sexual fantasies and dreams that Cav was actually cool will fit right in with the make-believe theme.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 30, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Sure, the purpose of this one is to talk shit, you entered it there my young sexual tyranasaur...



Sexual compsognathus is more like it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 30, 2016)

policemedic said:


> The grown-ups are talking, junior.   Fantasyland is over there to the right, just past Space Mountain. I believe there's still a horsey carousel so you should feel right at home. Your "I never thought it would happen to me" sexual fantasies and dreams that Cav was actually cool will fit right in with the make-believe theme.


But it never happened for you...Cav is epic, unlike tomorrow-land we haven't been left behind.  Still out front.


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> But it never happened for you...Cav is epic, unlike tomorrow-land we haven't been left behind.  Still out front.



*CHARRRRGE!*


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> But it never happened for you...Cav is epic, unlike tomorrow-land we haven't been left behind.  Still out front.



Feeeeel tha burn, @policemedic !

Like a vacation STD.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> But it never happened for you...Cav is epic, unlike tomorrow-land we haven't been left behind.  Still out front.



It's so nice to see that adult kindergarten continues to engage your imagination.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Feeeeel tha burn, @policemedic !



Yawn.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> But it never happened for you...Cav is epic, unlike tomorrow-land we haven't been left behind.  Still out front *wondering why the door is locked?*



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## x SF med (Jun 30, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> Don't hate people for calling your name...



You asked for it....   YUP, I went there.....


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> But it never happened for you...Cav is epic, unlike tomorrow-land we haven't been left behind.  Still out front.


 
That's mainly because the filly he rides only has two legs, and doesn't solely have to be tied to the hitching post out front.


----------



## Brill (Jun 30, 2016)

In all seriousness, I do hope the newly elected Moderators take their positions seriously and truly do moderate the posts/flow of discussion as well as taking back some of the assumed "authority" from the site administrators.

I strongly advocate are more separation of powers: would a moderator respond to the questions/provide resolutions in the help section?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 30, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> It was a fun vacation.



You crossed the line with your content. Maybe it will make sense to you, as you mature.  Maybe it will never make sense to you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2016)

Crusader74 said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


>




via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2016)

...sigh...this from the guy who keeps sending me the same PM over and over again.
From now on you need to go back to your bellybutton like before you met me...



@Crusader74


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 30, 2016)

lindy said:


> *In all seriousness*, I do hope the newly elected Moderators take their positions seriously and truly do moderate the posts/flow of discussion as well as taking back some of the assumed "authority" from the site administrators.
> 
> I strongly advocate are more separation of powers: would a moderator respond to the questions/provide resolutions in the help section?



What the hell is this?  

Back to the insipid, simplistic blathering from the candidates, please.  :-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2016)

lindy said:


> In all seriousness, I do hope the newly elected Moderators take their positions seriously and truly do moderate the posts/flow of discussion as well as taking back some of the assumed "authority" from the site administrators.
> 
> I strongly advocate are more separation of powers: would a moderator respond to the questions/provide resolutions in the help section?








 - These guys are the final authorities on the site. Aside from implementing upgrades and changes to the site, they create site policy and have the final say in vetting and banning members. 






 - The moderating staff are responsible for maintaining the board and being a neutral party in member disputes. The staff position is strictly volunteer and they may resign at any time. These are the people you should go to for disputes, merge requests, deletions, and edits before raising issues with an administrator. Clicking the "report post" button is the ideal method of gaining staff attention.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 30, 2016)

VOTE DEATHY MCDEATH, MARAUDER, and THE HATE APE!

I don't hate RF1 either.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2016)




Ooh-Rah said:


> ...sigh...this from the guy who keeps sending me the same PM over and over again.
> From now on you need to go back to your bellybutton like before you met me...
> 
> View attachment 15925
> ...




via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> - These guys are the final authorities on the site. Aside from implementing upgrades and changes to the site, they create site policy and have the final say in vetting and banning members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kindda like the military CoC....:-"


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 30, 2016)

pardus said:


> OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.


I'm going to pretend that you meant to say 'I hate everyone by Ex3'. :youllpay:


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 30, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> I'm going to pretend that you meant to say 'I hate everyone by Ex3'. :youllpay:


No, I think he stated it clearly.
The ingrateful weasel.
I'd kick his short little ass if I was you....


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 30, 2016)

"Three words, for your face:

Bitch I moder-ate"


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2016)

This is sad. @Marauder06 lives, he dies, he lives again. By V8 we witness. Mediocre. @Deathy McDeath and that whole Marine liberal thing. Cool angle, bro. You're more Bradsea Manning than Chesty Puller. Do we have any other candidates? Some old guy, a Kiwi, a math nerd, a Ranger who can dunk standing flat footed and whatever rabble showed up. You're all as forgettable as the others are pathetic.

We need some deus ex machine candidate to pluck from thin air. Like your vote matters. How quaint.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This is sad. @Marauder06 lives, he dies, he lives again. By V8 we witness. Mediocre. @Deathy McDeath and that whole Marine liberal thing. Cool angle, bro. You're more Bradsea Manning than Chesty Puller. Do we have any other candidates? Some old guy, a Kiwi, a math nerd, a Ranger who can dunk standing flat footed and whatever rabble showed up. You're all as forgettable as the others are pathetic.
> 
> We need some deus ex machine candidate to pluck from thin air. Like your vote matters. How quaint.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> But it never happened for you...Cav is epic, unlike tomorrow-land we haven't been left behind.  Still out front.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This is sad. @Marauder06 lives, he dies, he lives again. By V8 we witness. Mediocre. @Deathy McDeath and that whole Marine liberal thing. Cool angle, bro. You're more Bradsea Manning than Chesty Puller. Do we have any other candidates? Some old guy, a Kiwi, a math nerd, a Ranger who can dunk standing flat footed and whatever rabble showed up. You're all as forgettable as the others are pathetic.
> 
> We need some deus ex machine candidate to pluck from thin air. Like your vote matters. How quaint.


I will pluck your soul through the back of your neck for referring to me as forgettable.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 1, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Nice burn...isn't the purpose of that thread to spew BS?



Political based blatherings, mostly between those on the ticket. I guess you missed that part of the thread Title," The Moderating Election Smacktalking, and Smear  Campaign".

 This has nothing to do with your vacation trip, or sniping at random site members.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 1, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Political based blatherings, mostly between those on the ticket. I guess you missed that part of the thread Title," The Moderating Election Smacktalking, and Smear  Campaign".
> 
> This has nothing to do with your vacation trip, or sniping at random site members.


That was in reference to the "." thread.  Huh?



DA SWO said:


> View attachment 15935



I did laugh...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 1, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> That was in reference to the "." thread.  Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I did laugh...



I did figure that out. I'm trying to get this thread back on track.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 1, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I did figure that out. I'm trying to get this thread back on track.



This threads track


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2016)

@ThunderHorse


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2016)

Bashing the Cav has no place in this discussion, primarily because everyone bashes the Cav. Talking about Cav is like debating moving next to a known child molester. Everyone knows the answer.

I think I speak for all of the candidates when I say the cav sucks and has no place in our election.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Bashing the Cav has no place in this discussion, primarily because everyone bashes the Cav. Talking about Cav is like debating moving next to a known child molester. Everyone knows the answer.
> 
> I think I speak for all of the candidates when I say the cav sucks and has no place in our election.



Why do you always have to steal the wind from my sails?:wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Why do you always have to steal the wind from my sails?:wall:



It was a good post, but this is about bashing candidates, not @ThunderHorse. That is just normal discussion.


----------



## Etype (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 1, 2016)

Damn.  While all the other candidates are bitching about Cav and shit, DEATHY MCDEATH pulls ahead once again!  Gentlemen, the polls close tomorrow.  I suggest you do some *actual* campaigning soon.  SMDH.

*Deathy McDeath - hittin' that split tail on the campaign trail!*


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 1, 2016)

Perhaps this thread has already run its course and all candidates have run out of triggers and micro/ macroaggression ideas.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2016)

I do have to admit, I never in a million years would have thought that anyone would have voted for @Deathy McDeath, much less, more  people than voted for our resident sheep shagging islander @pardus. I guess it's safe to say it's the end of an era on here, beginning of a new, filled with acceptance of gay Muslims use of the transgender restroom while armed with "assault style machine grenade" in a gay bar. We're all fucked now. You crazy fools fell for @TLDR20 and Deathys bullshit. I give it a week before we're all being herded up into groups for our reeducation on dicks in dudes mouths are okay bullshit. As I type this out I can hear old Merle singing in my head "are we rolling down hill like a snowball heading for hell".

It's all over now...


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Perhaps this thread has already run its course and all candidates have run out of triggers and micro/ macroaggression ideas.



And if they have, that's precisely who we DON'T want on staff. We need someone creative enough, or emotionally damaged enough, to bring their A game every single day.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I do have to admit, I never in a million years would have thought that anyone would have voted for @Deathy McDeath, much less, more  people than voted for our resident sheep shagging islander @pardus. I guess it's safe to say it's the end of an era on here, beginning of a new, filled with acceptance of gay Muslims use of the transgender restroom while armed with "assault style machine grenade" in a gay bar. We're all fucked now. You crazy fools fell for @TLDR20 and Deathys bullshit. I give it a week before we're all being herded up into groups for our reeducation on dicks in dudes mouths are okay bullshit. As I type this out I can hear old Merle singing in my head "are we rolling down hill like a snowball heading for hell".
> 
> It's all over now...



Yeah that is what is coming. Versus if we had a bunch of conservatives talking about among other things : NOBAMA, Hillirat, Comrade obama, everything being a communist ploy to red cell America, racism being non-existent,  FEMA death camps, government mind control, socialism, socialism, socialism, socialism, constitutional experts without a high school diploma, they took our jobs, gun control, so on and so on.....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah that is what is coming. Versus if we had a bunch of conservatives talking about among other things : NOBAMA, Hillirat, Comrade obama, everything being a communist ploy to red cell America, racism being non-existent,  FEMA death camps, government mind control, socialism, socialism, socialism, socialism, constitutional experts without a high school diploma, they took our jobs, gun control, so on and so on.....



Damn dude I was just jokingly talking shit in the smacktalking thread. Are you okay? I mean I get anyone who doesn't agree with your liberal views is a racist, uneducated Christian. But it's really not true, some of us actually can think for ourselves without political undertoned nonsense of what the latest and greatest crisis of the week is. I do get it, so come on over here buttercup, I'll give you the gayest liberal hug I can muster. :wall:

Edit: spelling


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Damn dude I was just jokingly talking shit in the smacktalking thread. Are you okay? I mean I get anyone who doesn't agree with your liberal views is a racist, uneducated Christian. But it's really not true, some of us actually can think for ourselves with political undertone nonsense of what the latest and greatest crisis of the week is. I do get it, some come on over here buttercup, I'll give you the gayest liberal hug I can muster. :wall:



I was talking shit back.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2016)

Since this thread is taking yet another twist -

@Deathy McDeath and @TLDR20 and their more liberal point-of-views have had an interesting affect on me the the past couple years; especially recently.

I've found myself questioning beliefs that I have carried for years. There are too many topics to list, and I do not want to start a debate about any of those topics in this thread, but I will say that their posts have caused me to look at things from a more human side vs. "cause I think it's weird, or gay, or whatever. "

To add, because of this I find that I spend significantly more time here than I do the other online-forum I frequent. 

Why?

Because that site is ALL "the shit" TLDR described above and anyone who dares challenge the accepted paradym there is quickly shouted down and eventually banned if they do not conform. There are no real discussions or alternate points of view, it is as if  I realized that the emperor really does not wear clothes. It just isn't fun there anymore. Which is actually okay.

All that shit aside.

VOTE DAMN IT!

@AKkeith for Mod!!!

You cannot allow Deathy to cross his stream with TLDR20!!!  The outcome would be...icky.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You cannot allow Deathy to cross his stream with TLDR20!!!  The outcome would be...icky.


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Since this thread is taking yet another twist -



Someone wants a hug. We can feel it, Marine. Our souls are open for you, just reach out!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Because that site is ALL "the shit" TLDR described above and anyone who dares challenge the accepted paradym there is quickly shouted down and eventually banned if they do not conform. There are no real discussions or alternate points of view, it is as if  I realized that the emperor really does not wear clothes. It just isn't fun there anymore. Which is actually okay.



Yep.  Most of the long-term members and many of the current and past staff came over from that site for the very reason you outlined above.  This site is SUPER tolerant of conflicting opinions, even the ones that don't emanate from the site oligarchy.  Here, there's toleration for civilians, conventional forces and *gasp* even support types.  That's what makes this site attractive and, to me, unique in the field.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Etype said:


> View attachment 15949


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 15953



Asking her to wear a strap-on should have been a dead giveaway.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 1, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Yep.  Most of the long-term members and many of the current and past staff came over from that site for the very reason you outlined above.  This site is SUPER tolerant of conflicting opinions, even the ones that don't emanate from the site oligarchy.  Here, there's toleration for civilians, conventional forces and *gasp* even support types.  That's what makes this site attractive and, to me, unique in the field.



You noticed that too, huh?

Forums in which conversation is a one way street will sometimes more quickly enable me to flesh out what position makes sense or what position is nonsense on an issue.  Both site types have their value, IMO.

Now where is the reputation damaging chatter from the Mod hopefuls?  That may truly be at an end....


----------



## x SF med (Jul 1, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Yep.  Most of the long-term members and many of the current and past staff came over from that site for the very reason you outlined above.  This site is SUPER tolerant of conflicting opinions, even the ones that don't emanate from the site oligarchy.  Here, there's toleration for civilians, conventional forces and *gasp* even support types.  That's what makes this site attractive and, to me, unique in the field.



You forgot the tolerance shown for ex-pats and furriners too...  we don't even hate the furriners, ex-pats, well, we kinda hate them a little.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2016)

You love furriners.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 1, 2016)

@pardus loves fur. Or wool. Or both.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 1, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I was talking shit back.



Yeah but.... I think he really wants to hug you.

No judgment ......


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 2, 2016)

Damn @Deathy McDeath what's up with your boy?

Ivy League Student Doesn’t Want To Be Punished For Joining ISIS


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Damn @Deathy McDeath what's up with your boy?
> 
> Ivy League Student Doesn’t Want To Be Punished For Joining ISIS



_“I just want to get back home. *All I want is this extraction, complete exoneration thereafter, and have everything back to normal* with me and my family.”
_
Deathy McISIS and his liberal ilk support no consequences for terrorists who change their minds!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 2, 2016)

They went to the same school... Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 2, 2016)

Columbia University = ISIS. 

Apparently.


----------



## Etype (Jul 2, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Columbia University = ISIS.
> 
> Apparently.


Not all ISIS members went to Columbia, but all Columbia students join ISIS .


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 2, 2016)

Obviously Infantry, no Stetson in sight.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Edit: inappropriate comment removed.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2016)

I thought this cav scout nonsense was behind us.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Okay, okay, okay....last one! :-"


----------



## Etype (Jul 2, 2016)

In light of the overwhelming evidence indicating that @Deathy McDeath is a member of ISIS, is he even still considered an eligible candidate?

While we're on the subject, candidate @moobob also needs to be looked at for his racist, "capsizing islands," quote; which is an obvious attack on the Georgia Senator's race.

And what about @pardus , he claims to be from New Zealand. Everything I know about New Zealand I learned from Lord of the Rings- and trust me, it ain't a good place.

@metalmom is from Canada.

@AKkeith obviously shows religious bias with his cross picture.

As far as @Marauder06 is concerned, this guy should be investigated by law enforcement, not elected to the moderating staff. His screen name is an admission of guilt.
ma·raud
məˈrôd/
_verb_

roam in search of things to steal or people to attack.
"war parties crossed the river to maraud"
@Red Flag 1 , easy, his name indicates a negative marking or problem.

Geez guys, it's not looking good.  This is like having to pick between Obama and that guy that tortured his dog while on a family vacation.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 2, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Nah dude, the Infantry is out fucking the Cav Scouts wives...View attachment 15957


Really?  In trying to diss Cav Scouts you have to insinuate that their wives are adulterers?  I get making fun of Cav Scouts but leave military wives out of it, we get enough shit from every other direction.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2016)

Perhaps I wasn't clear.

Knock it off with the cav shit.


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2016)

Bam!
It's over!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 2, 2016)

pardus said:


> Bam!
> It's over!


Did you win?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Did you win?



I won't have to put up with working with you for a year, so yes that's a win.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2016)

"hate" because I will miss you as a Mod.


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> "hate" because I will miss you as a Mod.



Thanks mate. I had a good run.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 2, 2016)

You done good, sheep shagger.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Congrats to the new mods, looks like a solid team of professionals, and yes you too @Deathy McDeath!


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> You done good, sheep shagger.



Cheers mate.


----------



## pardus (Jul 2, 2016)

All the best to the new Mods for the year ahead!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 2, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen of the board, without uttering a single word, you have risen up with one great voice and declared that a new era is upon us.  You have declared your desire for an iron-fisted ruler to reign with force and reckless impunity, and I am glad to be such a ruler. Now, join me in celebrating the *DEATH OF DEMOCRACY AND THE BEGINNING OF ONE THOUSAND YEARS OF SOCIALIST DARKNESS.

DEATHY FOREVER!!  HAIL SATAN!!  *


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2016)

:wall:


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 2, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Ladies and gentlemen of the board, without uttering a single word, you have risen up with one great voice and declared that a new era is upon us.  You have declared your desire for an iron-fisted ruler to reign with force and reckless impunity, and I am glad to be such a ruler. Now, join me in celebrating the *DEATH OF DEMOCRACY AND THE BEGINNING OF ONE THOUSAND YEARS OF SOCIALIST DARKNESS.
> 
> DEATHY FOREVER!!  HAIL SATAN!!  *



Don't get ahead of yourself Sparky, it's wise to not spike the football until the referee signals a touchdown.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 2, 2016)

pardus said:


> I won't have to put up with working with you for a year, so yes that's a win.



You will be missed, my friend. I hate to see you go, hence the hate. I have learned from you, and I thank you.

Next election, if I gotta be here, so do you.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself Sparky, it's wise to not spike the football until the referee signals a touchdown.



The voice of experience.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah. 

As the election is over, we will close this thread up. Thank you to all who volunteered, there will be an announcement soon with the winner's info. 

Shit talking complete.


----------

